# KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BIKE CLUB



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex thanks for putting mine even though it aint ready yet... but just you wait


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice bikes!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:12 PM~7461552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP FOOL!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

welcome to layitlow and reppin TEXAS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I THINK THATS ALL OF THEM


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ARE YOU SURE??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: MY BOYS PNUTT/BIG HAPPY


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:21 PM~7461620
> *http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73...fec5d6d9fc4.jpg[/img]
> *


this ones tight, cool bikes


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nice bikes


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

REPPIN TEXAS TO THE FULLEST!

NICE BIKES.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looking good alex...keep up the good work with the club....


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Mar 12 2007, 02:33 PM~7462436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Knights of pleasure sounds like a porn flick. Cool bikes though, especially that brown and gold one.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE A HATER TO ME,BUT APPRICATE THE PROPS :machinegun:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Just a joke guy, if I was hating there wouldn't have been any props.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

COOL BRO,MUCH LUV FROM KNIGHTS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Brown and gold bike is my favorite, really stand out


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i need to get my red bike on here


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>TTT</span>* uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 12 2007, 11:59 PM~7467049
> *i need to get my red bike on here
> *



is that marcus in ur avatar?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2007, 01:21 PM~7461622
> *SUP FOOL!!!!
> *


What up Justdeez! Yep thats me. I'm the black guy :biggrin: pics of the bike before the LOS MAG CAR SHOW.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Look out for the new bike bustin out for the Knights of Pleasure later this year. The Playboy Bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 13 2007, 06:20 AM~7467941
> *Look out for the new bike bustin out for the Knights of Pleasure later this year. The Playboy Bike! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 13 2007, 07:15 AM~7467930
> *What up Justdeez! Yep thats me. I'm the black guy :biggrin:  pics of the bike before the LOS MAG CAR SHOW.
> *


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 13 2007, 06:36 AM~7467833
> *is that marcus in ur avatar?
> *


no its cj


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 13 2007, 02:52 PM~7469789
> *no its cj
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 13 2007, 01:52 PM~7469789
> *no its cj
> *


that's what it looks like  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD 1


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

KNIGHTS CLEANIN HOUSE AT A SHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

lookn 4 a repeat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup knights..


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

heres my human tourch bike(under construction still)
































i need to take more pics...i got more on my frame but i haven't been ablue to get any pics ill have them up 2morrow


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 14 2007, 06:26 AM~7474904
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 10:30 PM~7473360
> *sup knights..
> *



what up sic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin... tired ass hell


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

heres somthin for ya































:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 14 2007, 12:09 PM~7476565
> *heres somthin for ya
> 
> 
> ...


man arin't you supose to be in school. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good, now tell ur dad to hurry up... :biggrin: cause Ray's is next :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u cant rush paintn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 14 2007, 03:31 PM~7478296
> *u cant rush paintn
> *


thats a fact


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

excactly


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Mar 15 2007, 08:31 AM~7478296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to learn that, im always wanting to get it finished quick, and i rush it and fuck it up, i took my time on a door when i was learning, spent a couple class lessons on it and it turned out perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 11:30 PM~7473360
> *sup knights..
> *


what up sic. hows that bike of yours comin?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 13 2007, 05:40 PM~7470719
> *KNIGHTS CLEANIN HOUSE AT A SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Can anybody find that the black guy? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2007, 08:10 PM~7479854
> *Can anybody find that the black guy? :biggrin:
> *


it was a mexican holiday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 14 2007, 08:09 PM~7479840
> *I have to learn that, im always wanting to get it finished quick, and i rush it and fuck it up, i took my time on a door when i was learning, spent a couple class lessons on it and it turned out perfect  :biggrin:
> *


ive seen it done n ive seen people get pissed


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2007, 08:10 PM~7479854
> *Can anybody find that the black guy? :biggrin:
> *


no but i see miklo in a black t...thats as close as u gona get


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 14 2007, 09:17 PM~7480433
> *no but i see miklo in a black t...thats as close as u gona get
> *


good 1 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 14 2007, 09:17 PM~7480433
> *no but i see miklo in a black t...thats as close as u gona get
> *


but hes half n half, :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

half white half tonto :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 15 2007, 06:43 AM~7482448
> *half white half tonto :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: that's your boy...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 14 2007, 07:09 PM~7479843
> *what up sic. hows that bike of yours comin?
> *


pretty good.. got my custom parts.. now its time to put a sic twist to em


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 11:58 AM~7483983
> *pretty good.. got my custom parts.. now its time to put a sic twist to em
> *


can't wait to see what i looks like when it's done


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 14 2007, 10:17 PM~7480433
> *no but i see miklo in a black t...thats as close as u gona get
> *


Yea ur gona see the white/mexican in all black. but u can't see the black guy in all brown behind him lol. :roflmao: OK OK I KNOW the Cop said i was a mexican :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

now i c u


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

must b sittn down :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

nope u just gota look hard


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 15 2007, 06:45 PM~7486394
> *nope u just gota look hard
> *



jusk call him shadow.... :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i c him his head is behind a trophy  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 16 2007, 06:34 AM~7489211
> *i c him his head is behind a trophy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SEE YALL IN HOUSTON. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUTION 26" :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 22 2007, 04:25 PM~7531638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2007, 05:14 PM~7548871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STEEL A HATER KUSTOMS DID THIS BIKE AND THE GREEN BIKE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Knights Of Pleasure's The PLAYBOY bike Under Construction!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

another of my bikes down =(


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 27 2007, 06:42 AM~7559681
> *another of my bikes down =(
> *


which one? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:35 AM~7560138
> *which one? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 27 2007, 05:42 AM~7559681
> *another of my bikes down =(
> *


which one and why?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up 
*KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE*
:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2007, 12:27 PM~7561792
> *Whats up
> NOTHING MUCH WHAT UP WITH YOU :wave:*


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2007, 08:35 AM~7560138
> *which one? :dunno:
> *


the red bike...my dad didnt like it :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 27 2007, 04:28 PM~7563713
> *the red bike...my dad didnt  like it :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: never satistfied....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 28 2007, 10:55 AM~7568826
> *:buttkick: never satistfied....
> *



that's oz 4 ya


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WUT IT DEW TO ALL MY K.O.P MEMBERS :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 28 2007, 10:25 PM~7574430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats in my hands now.. sittin in my garage..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:47 AM~7599581
> *thats in my hands now.. sittin in my garage..
> *


I think this bike will be in your class too! :biggrin:
Hook it up!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 2 2007, 04:01 AM~7600177
> *I think this bike will be in your class too! :biggrin:
> Hook it up!
> *


fo sho...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up knights


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 4 2007, 03:36 PM~7618279
> *ttt
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 5 2007, 08:03 PM~7626747
> *TTT
> *


x2 but were is everbody? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2007, 05:08 PM~7633725
> *x2 but were is everbody? :uh:  :dunno:
> *


IM NOT IN NITES BUT IM HERE FO YA......................TU MADRE.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CADILLAC BLIMPIN...WHAT IT DEW......................TU MADRE.......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2007, 09:47 PM~7634613
> *IM NOT  IN NITES BUT IM HERE FO YA......................TU MADRE.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7633725
> *x2 but were is everbody? :uh:  :dunno:
> *


WE WENT CAMPN REMBER :twak: :buttkick: DOSENT ANYONE LISTEN AT DA MEETTINGS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 01:30 PM~7643577
> *WE WENT CAMPN REMBER :twak:  :buttkick: DOSENT ANYONE LISTEN AT DA MEETTINGS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 12:30 PM~7643577
> *WE WENT CAMPN REMBER :twak:  :buttkick: DOSENT ANYONE LISTEN AT DA MEETTINGS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


nope thats why tony still showed up that 1 nite


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 8 2007, 07:23 PM~7645692
> *nope thats why tony still showed up that 1 nite
> *


yea,but thats tony, enough said :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 08:59 PM~7646314
> *yea,but thats tony, enough said :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2007, 08:59 PM~7646314
> *yea,but thats tony, enough said :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


well jr and mark did the same thing remember, and mark went to the place when we had the car wash.... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im surrounded by idots............lol :roflmao: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

theres your car club members for you
:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 01:44 PM~7650735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


N WHERE R U AT? :biggrin: OH U DIDNT HAVE UR HELMET.....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7652860
> *N WHERE R U AT? :biggrin: OH U DIDNT HAVE UR HELMET.....LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2007, 06:35 PM~7652860
> *N WHERE R U AT? :biggrin: OH U DIDNT HAVE UR HELMET.....LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



s*@t that aint me thats tony jr and mark


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2007, 07:34 PM~7653848
> *s*@t that aint me thats tony jr and mark
> *


bikes looking nice.. im loving it so far


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2007, 09:13 PM~7654220
> *bikes looking nice.. im loving it so far
> *


any peaks? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 9 2007, 10:57 PM~7655294
> *any peaks? :biggrin:
> *


no it's a secret shh....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IVE SEEN EM, IVE SEEN EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 AM~7665549
> *IVE SEEN EM, IVE SEEN EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


come on i want to see too! :scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 06:48 PM~7669975
> *come on i want to see too! :scrutinize:
> *



nope nobody else can c till it's done. sorry :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: HA HA


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2007, 09:13 PM~7654220
> *bikes looking nice.. im loving it so far
> *



can't wait to see what it looks like when it is done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angel: :wave: morning


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 AM~7694144
> *:angel:  :wave: morning
> *



afternoon :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 12 2007, 01:02 PM~7676184
> *can't wait to see what it looks like when it is done
> *


YOU HAVENT SEEN IT.............. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 15 2007, 07:30 PM~7697174
> *YOU HAVENT SEEN IT.............. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


nope


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

knights galllllllll....
frames all pinstriped.. in two days i will clear it.. this weekend it will be ready...





and for peeps who want pics.. beg the owner. 
lol


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Apr 15 2007, 06:30 PM~7697174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks sic, can you pm me pics or e-mail, camera phone whateva :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 16 2007, 07:58 PM~7707401
> *yes i have seen the start but not the complete
> thanks sic, can you pm me pics or e-mail, camera phone whateva :biggrin:
> *


ill email ya pics tommorow


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2007, 09:27 PM~7707787
> *ill email ya pics tommorow
> *


thanks :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see ya tommorow
...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: being bored at work sorry.. :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is how i fell at work....:uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY WHATS UP YALL............ITS RAY RAY FROM MIRACLES CAR CLUB........JUS ROLLIN THRU TO LET YALL KNOW THAT IM OFFICIALLY ''LAYITLOW REGISTERED''


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THATS MY DOG..........RAY RAY...............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WUT IT DO RAY RAY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2007, 05:35 PM~7792925
> *HEY WHATS UP YALL............ITS RAY RAY FROM MIRACLES CAR CLUB........JUS ROLLIN THRU TO LET YALL KNOW THAT IM OFFICIALLY ''LAYITLOW REGISTERED''
> *


whats up ray ray,welcome


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT UP ALEX HOW WAS THE MEETING?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOW'S IT GOIN YALL!!.........HOW'S THA CLUB HOLDIN ALEX???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

YO LAMARK!......WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GONNA DO THE ''PLAY BOY BIKE''??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 29 2007, 09:40 AM~7796202
> *YO LAMARK!......WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GONNA DO THE ''PLAY BOY BIKE''??
> *


X2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 29 2007, 11:40 AM~7796202
> *YO LAMARK!......WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GONNA DO THE ''PLAY BOY BIKE''??
> *


U could only guess. just call me pinky number 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7797223
> *U could only guess. just call me pinky number 3 :biggrin:
> *


pinkys a player :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2007, 12:52 PM~7797223
> *U could only guess. just call me pinky number 3 :biggrin:
> *


SWEET .....WHOS PAINTING IT????????????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 09:07 PM~7798964
> *SWEET .....WHOS PAINTING IT????????????
> *


SA ROLLERZ
I'M PINKY NIGGGGGAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ray whut up did you get my message?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

what up knights
how many bikes strong now


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Apr 30 2007, 04:25 PM~7805073
> *what up knights
> how many bikes strong now
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i think thats it :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what does knights of pleasure mean?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:02 PM~7805352
> *what does knights of pleasure mean?
> *


its a knight thats going to pleasure your butt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 03:17 PM~7805447
> *its a knight thats going to pleasure your butt
> *


im serious i dont get it.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 06:01 PM~7805344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's 12 bikes :biggrin: With the new addition of the Playboy Bike :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:02 PM~7805352
> *what does knights of pleasure mean?
> *


U have to ask Alex he is the Prez and he's been in the club the longest. But think it has somein to do with beenin an Austinknight. u know like Houstonyon or a New Yorker, or Texan u get the point


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 07:31 PM~7805958
> *That's 12 bikes :biggrin: With the new addition of the Playboy Bike :biggrin:
> *


o yea don't forget about 0z's other two bikes he's redoin. so that sould be 15 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 05:02 PM~7805352
> *what does knights of pleasure mean?
> *


not sure,name of club when i joind 10 yrs ago :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 05:28 PM~7806412
> *not sure,name of club when i joind 10 yrs ago :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know the club was that old. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 04:36 PM~7806000
> *U have to ask Alex he is the Prez and he's been in the club the longest. But think it has somein to do with beenin an Austinknight. u know like Houstonyon or a New Yorker, or Texan u get the point
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 08:37 PM~7806498
> *i didnt know the club was that old. :0
> *


As far as i see it, Alex is King Authur and we'er the Knights of the round table. :thumbsup: Hell we even stand i a circle at the meetings :biggrin: Knights Of Pleasure 11years strong


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 07:52 PM~7806644
> *As far as i see it, Alex is King Authur and we'er the Knights of the round table. :thumbsup: Hell we even stand i a circle at the meetings :biggrin: Knights Of Pleasure 11years strong
> *


sorry lamark,going on 13 yrs n Oct.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 07:37 PM~7806498
> *i didnt know the club was that old. :0
> *


its been around longer,just didnt register it till 94"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2007, 09:24 PM~7806994
> *sorry lamark,going on 13 yrs n Oct.
> *


Sorry i get that wrong ever year :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: hey guys :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2007, 06:50 PM~7810391
> *ttt :biggrin: hey guys :wave:
> *



post whore :twak: :buttkick:




J/K :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 05:52 PM~7806644
> *As far as i see it, Alex is King Authur and we'er the Knights of the round table. :thumbsup: Hell we even stand i a circle at the meetings :biggrin: Knights Of Pleasure 11years strong
> *


ok now i get it


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2007, 09:56 AM~7810433
> *post whore :twak:  :buttkick:
> J/K  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



me a post whore look at how many you have compared to me :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:02 PM~7805352
> *what does knights of pleasure mean?
> *


WELL IVE BEEN IN THE CLUB 4 ABOUT 3 YEARS AND WHEN I HERE KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE I THINK OF FAMILY SO TO ME THATS WHAT KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE MEANS...


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7813619
> *WELL IVE BEEN IN THE CLUB 4 ABOUT 3 YEARS AND WHEN I HERE KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE I THINK OF FAMILY SO TO ME THATS WHAT KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE MEANS...
> *


u wus :biggrin:


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 06:07 PM~7813619
> *WELL IVE BEEN IN THE CLUB 4 ABOUT 3 YEARS AND WHEN I HERE KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE I THINK OF FAMILY SO TO ME THATS WHAT KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE MEANS...
> *


 :uh: to many porno's i guess??? :dunno:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 05:23 PM~7813723
> *:uh: to many porno's i guess??? :dunno:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A HATER :guns: :guns:


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 06:32 PM~7813769
> *SOUNDS LIKE A HATER  :guns:  :guns:
> *



maybe :dunno: 
but then again you would need something 2 hate on!
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
its all fun and games player


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 06:23 PM~7813723
> *:uh: to many porno's i guess??? :dunno:
> *


tell me homie... what club r u from? :uh: 

or are u just a e-lowrider? :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 05:46 PM~7813847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 06:23 PM~7813723
> *:uh: to many porno's i guess??? :dunno:
> *


yea,starring all of us training ur mom n ur girl :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NOW NOW STUPIDS............................ :twak: .........THIS IS A BIKE 
SUBJECT NOT A XXX SITE............................TU MADRE........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laidURwife_@May 1 2007, 06:37 PM~7813796
> *:
> its all fun and games player
> *


im just playn a game :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 1 2007, 06:21 PM~7814120
> *im just playn a game :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO HAVE FUN...  .......................................TU MADRE....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

men...  :loco:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HAHA....................TU MADRE.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

GREAT JOB ALEX 


-ATX MONEYMAKER


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 3 2007, 09:50 AM~7826820
> *GREAT JOB ALEX
> -ATX MONEYMAKER
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 1 2007, 05:46 PM~7813847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a "spiderman" bike?
cool theme, could you post a clse up of the airbrush?
4 tha rest realy nice bikes


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

are that spinners on the spiderman bike??
lookz nice in tha sun


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 9 2007, 12:42 PM~7867182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic's miklo. u want ricks job :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2007, 02:27 PM~7868014
> *are that spinners on the spiderman bike??
> lookz nice in tha sun
> *


no spinners!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 9 2007, 12:27 PM~7868014
> *are that spinners on the spiderman bike??
> lookz nice in tha sun
> *


na bro there called 144 3dz iv only seen 1 other bike with them


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 12 2007, 07:04 PM~7464856
> *Knights of pleasure sounds like a porn flick. Cool bikes though, especially that brown and gold one.
> *


 :biggrin: haha


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

oh no


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@May 15 2007, 07:30 PM~7911016
> *oh no
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good OZ!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

way 2 go oz


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@May 16 2007, 10:30 AM~7911016
> *oh no
> 
> 
> ...


nice and smooth...flows well


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOW MANY BIKES ARE YALL (KNIGHTS) TAKING?!!!?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 18 2007, 07:15 PM~7932891
> *HOW MANY BIKES ARE YALL (KNIGHTS) TAKING?!!!?
> *


To what? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 18 2007, 05:30 PM~7932967
> *To what? :dunno:
> *


TO HOUSTON FOOL ............... :biggrin: ..TU MADRE.......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7933408
> *TO HOUSTON FOOL ............... :biggrin: ..TU MADRE.......
> *


dont know yet


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 23 2007, 05:37 PM~7965108
> *
> *


any pics peoples


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> THIS PURPLE ONE LOOKS LIKE DANIEL MEDRANOS OLD BIKE FROM BACK IN THA DAY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 01:09 PM~7461525
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THIS PURPLE ONE LOOKS LIKE DANIEL MEDRANOS OLD BIKE FROM BACK IN THA DAY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > THIS PURPLE ONE LOOKS LIKE DANIEL MEDRANOS OLD BIKE FROM BACK IN THA DAY
> 
> 
> i dont know, shes no longer w/ us(club wise)


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2007, 11:19 PM~7967775
> *THIS PURPLE ONE LOOKS LIKE DANIEL MEDRANOS OLD BIKE FROM BACK IN THA DAY
> *


nope was hand built and then painted by mad ducks paint werks bout 3-4 yrs back by <<<<<<<< :biggrin:

then passed down to knightsgirl19 and was redone and built by her....
check out the miracle topic for updated pix :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 24 2007, 08:54 AM~7969139
> *nope was hand built and then  painted by mad ducks paint werks bout 3-4 yrs back by <<<<<<<< :biggrin:
> 
> then passed down to knightsgirl19 and was redone and built by her....
> ...


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new 2 da club........S.A.K.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

load dem up lets go


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2007, 06:48 PM~7994493
> *Smiley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That Be Me :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2007, 08:10 PM~8003170
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

what!!!! wheres my bike when rick takes pics =(


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ur dad starting it over :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

R.I.P LIL BUDDY


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 4 2007, 05:39 PM~8040969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a better pic? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 4 2007, 06:39 PM~8040969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good day


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 4 2007, 09:24 PM~8042385
> *that was a good day
> *


x2 :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up atxballin


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 7 2007, 12:21 PM~8060313
> *whats up atxballin
> *


sup :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:12 PM~7461552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:29 PM~7461677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[/color]at a show 2day :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

n this is da rest of da show, no kidding


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm back :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 19 2007, 10:11 PM~8139005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU FORGOT MINE BITCH...........................









:biggrin:  :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:    :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: TTFT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 14 2007, 01:08 PM~8104338
> *If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8144419
> *YOU FORGOT MINE BITCH...........................
> 
> 
> ...


and mine :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 14 2007, 01:08 PM~8104338
> *If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


n e model car classes???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2007, 05:21 PM~8173831
> *and mine :angry:
> *


which one


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 26 2007, 07:56 PM~8182951
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

they're in :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2007, 07:49 PM~8175413
> *which one
> *


YEAH SQUIRT.................. :angry:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 28 2007, 07:58 PM~8198039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHIRTS !!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx kaze


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

GOIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2007, 08:04 PM~8229422
> *GOIN UP :biggrin:
> *


up up and away


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 11:33 PM~8231426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

KOP :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

CANT WAIT TILL HOUSTON SO WE CAN POST MORE PICS ON HERE, DAMN, I SEE THE TUMBLE WEED PASSIN BY :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CANT WAIT TILL HOUSTON SO WE CAN POST MORE PICS ON HERE, DAMN, I SEE THE TUMBLE WEED PASSIN BY 


so we can put up picks of this one


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2007, 06:43 PM~8295566
> *CANT WAIT TILL HOUSTON SO WE CAN POST MORE PICS ON HERE, DAMN, I SEE THE TUMBLE WEED PASSIN BY
> so we can put up picks of this one
> 
> ...


 striping & patterns looks hella nice much props to the 1 who layed em down


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 12 2007, 07:01 PM~8295669
> *striping & patterns  looks hella nice much props to the 1 who layed em down
> *


well u said u was goin to his shop today!  SA ROLLERS did the damn thang! :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 09:40 PM~8296672
> *well u said u was goin to his shop today!   SA ROLLERS did the damn thang! :biggrin:
> *


yessa :biggrin: i went but didn't get off just handed him the flyers he was a little busy so i din't want to bother him.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8296740
> *yessa :biggrin:  i went but didn't get off just handed him the flyers he was a little busy so i din't want to bother him.
> *


yea i just talked to him, he has more work to do for me for the show


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

i gots a frame i need some welding done on it so gonna make another trip out there soon


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

well looks like im going to wait a goood while ..

pick a ## what number am i ?lol!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:49 PM~8296774
> *i gots a frame i need some welding done on  it so gonna make another trip out there soon
> *


sounds like a plan and a field trip :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

now serving #2456789001 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 13 2007, 12:27 AM~8298455
> *now serving #2456789001 :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


ay caramba well guess im on next year lol!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 13 2007, 12:49 AM~8298632
> *ay caramba well guess im on next year lol!!
> *


That means u can be apart of lil's Next Year Bike Club :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8300121
> *That means u can be apart of lil's Next Year Bike Club :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: were do i join up need my by-laws and shirt. uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 13 2007, 02:34 PM~8302204
> * :biggrin: were do i join up need my by-laws and shirt. uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHATS UP KNIGHTS???


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

I HAVE A REAL GOOD FEELING ABOUT KNIGHTS IN THE HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2007, 10:15 AM~8307019
> *hopefully :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2007, 05:43 PM~8295566
> *so we can put up picks of this one
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait till houston, coming together good :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Well got some good news Fellas .We have Added a Cash Award for Best Display.I know it's not much but it's a little something Donated by Our Califas Chapter Being that out there all we have is Bikes they have donated $75.00 Dollars. for that Award. So good Luck to all attending our event .


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2007, 05:43 PM~8295566
> *CANT WAIT TILL HOUSTON SO WE CAN POST MORE PICS ON HERE, DAMN, I SEE THE TUMBLE WEED PASSIN BY
> so we can put up picks of this one
> 
> ...




:0 cant wait....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Would like to Thank Bone Collectors for sponsoring Knights of Pleasures Bike Club


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
:SAK:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8312877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin: good luck in houston mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx u too....c ya there


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2007, 01:52 PM~8312877
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damm...your dad is getting better and better..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 15 2007, 12:52 PM~8312877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh.. me likes..
be carefull when putting them together.. take it slow.. mines where a bitch to do, they scratch easliy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yup or ull have to start allover :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 05:10 PM~8321704
> * yup or ull have to start allover :uh:
> *


OR GET CURB SIDE TO DO IT ........................... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WHEN CAN I POST UP THE WHOLE PLAYBOY BIKE BUILD UP?????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 06:59 PM~8322034
> *WHEN CAN I POST UP THE WHOLE PLAYBOY BIKE BUILD UP?????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


on da23rd :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 06:38 PM~8322330
> *on da23rd :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA DO IT ON SAT NIGHT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea everone would ofseen it by then


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 08:38 PM~8322330
> *on da23rd :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said! :biggrin: 
seat came in today lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

What It Do mayn's?...........:wave:
.........Usher


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sheck it out
http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=690...g=nsfw_sfw&nl=1


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 17 2007, 10:33 PM~8333133
> *What It Do mayn's?...........:wave:
> .........Usher
> *


whats up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 07:05 AM~8334757
> *whats up
> *


nuttin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 11:00 AM~8336235
> *nuttin
> *


n ya mouf........haha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2007, 04:37 AM~8385719
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I LIKE THAT FLIP NOSE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx bro


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 27 2007, 07:53 AM~8404413
> *thanx bro  *





> *
> *




ANY TIME HOMIE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ARE YA'LL TAKING ANY MODELS WE MIGHT TAKE 1OR 2 NOW THAT THEY MIGHT HAVE A MODEL CLASS........................................


















OR MAYBE 7 OR 8 OR 11 WILL SEE........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dont know yet :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yes just confird :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 29 2007, 09:38 AM~8418576
> *yes just confird :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 10:39 AM~8418583
> *ALREADY
> *


x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 09:31 AM~8418542
> *ARE YA'LL TAKING ANY MODELS WE MIGHT TAKE 1OR 2 NOW THAT THEY MIGHT HAVE A MODEL CLASS........................................
> 
> 
> ...


AND THAT 7 OR 8 IS JUS FROM ONE MEMBER....I GOTS BOUT 3 OR 4 MYSELF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 12:20 PM~8419379
> *AND THAT 7 OR 8 IS JUS FROM ONE MEMBER....I GOTS BOUT 3 OR 4 MYSELF!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

it's a green light on model car class :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2007, 09:47 AM~8370023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new bike n da club :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

We taken over, one city at a time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

A!!!!! WHAT IT DEW KNIGHTS? uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

wuz up Vinny


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

YO! :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 30 2007, 11:11 AM~8426267
> *We taken over, one city at a time :biggrin:
> *


   ..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 08:04 PM~8431364


HAHAH IM IN ALEXES MIND... .......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 09:06 PM~8431394
> *
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 08:08 PM~8431412
> *
> *


NEVER MIND.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Jul 30 2007, 09:06 PM~8431394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only cause i wsplit my head open..........hahaha hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> HAHAH IM IN ALEXES MIND... MIRACLES RULES.......


only cause i wsplit my head open..........hahaha hno: 
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8431538
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 09:20 PM~8431559
> *
> *


what tyme ya leaving


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 08:21 PM~8431584
> *what tyme ya leaving
> *


OH CHIT I FOR GOT TO ASK ...WHAT TIME YA'LL LEAVING...........
I STILL GOT TO GET WITH FABIAN AND SOME OTHER FOOLS.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8431611
> *OH CHIT I FOR GOT TO ASK ...WHAT TIME YA'LL LEAVING...........
> I STILL GOT TO GET WITH FABIAN AND SOME OTHER FOOLS.........
> *


ii was gonna follow u,i dont know whhere im gon


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 08:26 PM~8431646
> *ii was gonna follow u,i dont know  whhere im gon
> *


AIGHT ILL FIND OUT AND HIT U BACK................LATUZ


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 09:28 PM~8431669
> *AIGHT ILL FIND OUT AND HIT U BACK................LATUZ
> *


peace


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 30 2007, 11:11 AM~8426267
> *We taken over, one city at a time :biggrin:
> *


how, your gonna redo it???????????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:: :loco: :barf:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 30 2007, 09:34 PM~8432578
> *how, your gonna redo it???????????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 30 2007, 11:34 PM~8432578
> *how, your gonna redo it???????????
> *


redo it for what?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 07:29 AM~8434932
> *redo it for what?
> *


you gotta win to take over a city!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8436862
> *you gotta win to take over a city!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i already did :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 11:47 AM~8436979
> *i already did :biggrin:
> *


IN YOUR WET DREAMS HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 12:47 PM~8436979
> *i already did :biggrin:
> *


please belive me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 05:38 PM~8440254
> *please belive me
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

let me explain. lrm called lamark back and discussed the situation. about putting him in the 20 in class with a 24 in bike. even though he didn't get a plaque they (lrm) say he taken first in his class. now they are discussing on how to correct this issue. that's why he says "i already did".
any questions call yolanda from lrm at 714-939-2441.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 05:57 PM~8440404
> *let me explain. lrm called lamark back and discussed the situation. about putting him in the 20 in class with a 24 in bike. even though he didn't get a plaque they (lrm) say he taken first in his class. now they are discussing on how to correct this issue. that's why he says "i already did".
> any questions call yolanda from lrm at 714-939-2441.
> *


I ONE FIRST TO SHE TOLD ME........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 07:00 PM~8440422
> *I ONE FIRST TO SHE TOLD ME........................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats 2 u.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:04 PM~8440445
> *congrats 2 u.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU............. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 07:07 PM~8440462
> *AND YOU............. :biggrin:
> *


thanx i got 2nd n 70s full


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:10 PM~8440483
> *thanx i got 2nd n 70s full
> *


AND A CRACK SKULL........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 07:16 PM~8440536
> *AND A CRACK SKULL........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea.........but i feel better now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:20 PM~8440577
> *yea.........but i feel better now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALOT OF DUCK TAPE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 07:32 PM~8440686
> *THATS ALOT OF DUCK TAPE.................. :biggrin:
> *


jb weld...........ran out of tape :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 11:47 AM~8436979
> *i already did :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WERE ALL WINNERS IN OUR ON MIND!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 31 2007, 09:08 PM~8440974
> *YEAH WERE ALL WINNERS IN OUR ON MIND!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 31 2007, 07:08 PM~8440974
> *YEAH WERE ALL WINNERS IN OUR OWN MIND!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 31 2007, 07:24 PM~8441101
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

11 and counting


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 31 2007, 10:52 PM~8442396
> *11 and counting
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

BEFORE
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/07LRM/Picture395.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2007, 02:25 PM~8447100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 1 2007, 07:21 PM~8450441
> *NICE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *










THX I JUST PAINTED IT.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 PM~8450687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: :guns:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

/


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

BEFORE! :biggrin: 










AFTER! :biggrin: 









......MIRACLES C.C :biggrin: ........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 2 2007, 10:16 AM~8455517
> *BEFORE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FO-SHO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2007, 09:31 AM~8463732
> *
> *


hahah :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 12:43 PM~8464696
> *hahah :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up Nick :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M

check it out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 10:47 PM~7494467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M
TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i like :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 6 2007, 08:33 PM~8489214
> *i like :biggrin:
> *


have you showed since h town/ did you ever hear bout judging?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 6 2007, 10:35 PM~8489230
> *have you showed since h town/    did you ever hear bout judging?
> *


no shows yet. i call u about sendin ur bread :biggrin: and still waitin for him to call back :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 07:08 AM~8482555
> *what up Nick :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>THA SKY!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 7 2007, 04:25 AM~8491371
> *THA SKY!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: SMARTAZZ :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

my azz isit smart! :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ITS JUST OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 73monte, Cut N 3's, DA_SQUID</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS UP.................NO WRK?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: what up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CHILLEN...............U OFF 2DAY?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i didnt kno that everybody got up this early


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2007, 08:06 AM~8491913
> *i didnt kno that everybody got up this early
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: I DO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

So do I like 5 in the moring.
I'm at work!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm on my BlackBerry!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 7 2007, 08:27 AM~8492031
> *I'm on my BlackBerry!
> *


OHH U GONNA RUN UP UR BILL...I LEARNED THE HARD WAY :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8492067
> *OHH U GONNA RUN UP UR BILL...I LEARNED THE HARD WAY :angry:  :angry:
> *


How I got the on my plan :0 paid in full


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wut it dew fellas :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 7 2007, 10:09 AM~8492627
> *wut it dew fellas :wave:
> *


u ready joe? :wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2007, 11:20 AM~8492711
> *u ready joe? :wave:
> *


*yes sir can't wait *


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Just want to let ya'll know my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! ! Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Christina had to have an emergency C section cause the baby was breached but Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...

Time to start working on the his Pedal Car! !


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 7 2007, 02:55 PM~8495150
> *Just want to let ya'll know my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! !  Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Christina had to have an emergency C section cause the baby was breached but Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...
> 
> Time to start working on the his Pedal Car! !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATS


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2007, 06:47 AM~8491797
> *ITS JUST OUT THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:  :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 7 2007, 03:55 PM~8495150
> *Just want to let ya'll know my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! !  Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Christina had to have an emergency C section cause the baby was breached but Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...
> 
> Time to start working on the his Pedal Car! !
> ...


*FELICIDADES.*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 PM~8500298
> *FELICIDADES.
> *


X2 HOLMES............ :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2007, 04:55 PM~8496193
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CONGRATS
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

X2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

holy snikes i might bring my secret wepon to the show.......if u been to my house in the past wk u might kno what it is......so it's time to step up and finish it up
:yes: :yes: :yes: hno: hno: hno: :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave: WAZ SUP?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

YO! :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 9 2007, 08:41 PM~8516562
> *YO! :wow:
> *


ni66a wide awake :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT? :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 10 2007, 08:51 AM~8520174
> *WHAT? :wow:
> *


see what i mean u cant even read today cuz u didnt go to sleep last ngith :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

BOUT 2 GO 2 SLEEP FU!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 10 2007, 09:14 AM~8520350
> *BOUT 2 GO 2 SLEEP FU!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


GOOD THEN U WONT BE LOOKIN LIKE THIS:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: 
:biggrin: 
WHAT!  :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 11 2007, 04:45 PM~8530481
> *
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the little goblin died but this was all that was left




























  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how was the show...post up some pics if ya got sum


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new 2 da club


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice job guys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THANX...............U2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club

present

Custom Car & Truck Show

Riverside Park Special Events Area

Victoria,TX

Sunday August 19,2007

Set Up Time~8:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m.

Show Time~12:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m.

Music Provided by DJ NITTO

CLASSES:

Lowrider Bomb Lowrider Bomb Truck

Lowrider 60's Lowrider 70's

Lowrider 80's Lowrider 90

Classics Street Rods

Trucks East Coast Ride

Lowrider Euro Euro Racer

Bikes Motorcycle

SPECIAL AWARDS

Best In Show Best Paint

Best Interior Best Engine

Best Hydraulics Best Airbags

Longest Distance

SOUND-OFF COMPETITION

1st, 2nd, 3rd

Entry Fee:

Cars & Trucks-$25

Bikes-$15

Booths-$30

BRING YOUR OWN LAWN CHAIRS !!!!

For more info contact:
Pat Brown 361-652-0222
Jay Perez 361-385-7068
direct connect 135*838*12266
Irene Perez 361-235-6044


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 15 2007, 07:58 AM~8558637
> *Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club
> 
> present
> ...


I WANT TO GO! :cheesy:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 16 2007, 12:47 AM~8565779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Dang, guess we missed the group picture, we were outta there as soon as we got our trophies! ! Congrats to all the winners! ! My grandson wouldn't let go of his trophy when I gave it to him the next day, he carried out around the whole time he was at my house.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 16 2007, 11:52 AM~8568465
> *Dang, guess we missed the group picture, we were outta there as soon as we got our trophies! !  Congrats to all the winners!  !  My grandson wouldn't let go of his trophy when I gave it to him the next day, he carried out around the whole time he was at my house.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was nice meetin u


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 16 2007, 01:05 PM~8569636
> *it was nice meetin u
> *


Same Here.. I was finally able to see your bike, looks alot nicer than the pictures.. Good Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thinking about sending my new Grandson's Pedal Car to Sic also.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 16 2007, 12:33 PM~8569886
> *Same Here..  I was finally able to see your bike, looks alot nicer than the pictures..  Good Job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thinking about sending my new Grandson's Pedal Car to Sic also.....
> *


yo.. resend that pm u sent me..
i got itm but the subject is blank, and i cant open it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hppay Birthday to that boy 73 monte 34 going on 15 hahahahahahahahaha. Cool Homie. I also started a topic for his birthday too! show some luv to that boy monte


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HAPPY B-DAY TO MY WAY ALEX(73MONTE) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday Young Un! ! ! !


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 17 2007, 11:12 AM~8576940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

happy b-day buddy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx my bros on LIL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u need 2 stay off that chit :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

guess where not doin that red bull contest :angry: :angry: :guns: :guns:  :nosad:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 23 2007, 02:11 PM~8625730
> *guess where not doin that red bull contest :angry:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:    :nosad:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 22 2007, 10:24 PM~8620313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2007, 07:26 AM~8604150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 21 2007, 07:26 AM~8604150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where dis show at


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

bryan,tx :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:yessad: :around: yo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

K.O.P. </span></span>:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2007, 09:44 PM~8665365
> *K.O.P. </span></span>:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


how many copys where can i get 1 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 29 2007, 06:08 PM~8672933
> *how many copys where can i get 1  :angry:
> *


8,have 1 4 u :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2007, 10:44 PM~8665365
> *K.O.P. </span></span>:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


i got my copy :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8675464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wtf zigs you gon post that in every topic :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Does that stand for people of kolor?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 30 2007, 05:37 AM~8676146
> *wtf zigs you gon post that in every topic  :roflmao:
> *


i think he did :werd: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Aug 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8675464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kop backwords :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 29 2007, 09:55 PM~8674754
> *i got my copy :biggrin:
> *


what u think :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

whaz sup?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 31 2007, 08:06 PM~8689543
> *Did you get that PM?</span> :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2007, 04:44 PM~8688114
> *what u think :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up knights


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 31 2007, 07:09 PM~8689560
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>picture!*





> *   *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have 2 spots left for VEGAS. Let me know if you are interested. 1 month left for the show. Dont miss out the biggest n badesst show of the year. pm for more detail info.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

were leaving on da 4th .........ya???????????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 11:35 PM~8694660
> *I have 2 spots left for VEGAS. Let me know if you are interested. 1 month left for the show. Dont miss out the biggest n badesst show of the year. pm for more detail info.
> *


let us know what day yall rollin out?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

talkinnng 2 him already :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We are rollin out on the 4th. Where can we meet up at to ride out there togethere


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 01:07 PM~8696333
> *We are rollin out on the 4th. Where can we meet up at to ride out there togethere
> *


depends on which way ur goin :dunno: i think were goin oak hill to el paso


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 01:18 PM~8696835
> *depends on which way ur goin :dunno: i think were goin oak hill to el paso
> *



I printed out direction through Dallas n its about 21 hours.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 02:29 PM~8696889
> *I printed out direction through Dallas n its about 21 hours.
> *


what u wanna do :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 03:29 PM~8696889
> *I printed out direction through Dallas n its about 21 hours.
> *


damn someone told me 18 hours


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 06:41 PM~8697866
> *damn someone told me 18 hours
> *


hes further...........do da math :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2007, 05:17 PM~8697745
> *what u wanna do :wave:
> *



I guess we can meet up n take the drive togethere. You tell me where you wanna meet since i still have to go there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 09:44 PM~8698898
> *I guess we can meet up n take the drive togethere. You tell me where you wanna meet since i still have to go there.
> *


You're coming in on 71/Ben White. There is an exit South 1st St. (after you pass IH 35) meet us at the Chuckie Cheese and we'll go from there. What time do you think you'll be in town?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2007, 10:03 PM~8699040
> *You're coming in on 71/Ben White. There is an exit South 1st St. (after you pass IH 35) meet us at the Chuckie Cheese and we'll go from there. What time do you think you'll be in town?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

See yall there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 10:22 AM~8701405
> *See yall there
> *


 :thumbsup: tell sic no farttin :nono: :nono: :barf:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody have the snap together caprice or big body impalas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 3 2007, 03:55 PM~8703591
> *anybody have the snap together caprice or big body impalas
> *


i have a level 2 64


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

amt kit or reville 64 kit


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 3 2007, 04:30 PM~8703806
> *amt kit or reville 64 kit
> *


reville 64 kit


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 3 2007, 04:30 PM~8703806
> *amt kit or reville 64 kit
> *


reville 64 kit


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 09:22 AM~8701405
> *See yall there
> *


7A.M. N WERE GONE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Sep 4 2007, 11:17 PM~8717872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please offer kocks 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8713102
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

here i am :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 2 2007, 09:44 PM~8698898
> *I guess we can meet up n take the drive togethere. You tell me where you wanna meet since i still have to go there.
> *


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

NEXT SHOW AUSTIN TEXAS BABY YEA!!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

new project :wow:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

come n get it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 08:35 AM~8737876
> *new project</span> :wow:
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/Picture283.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 11:01 AM~8738554
> *come n get it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2007, 10:01 AM~8738554
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>come n get it!!!!!!!!!!!!*





> *</span>
> <img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/l_511ce64ae274d20f528a1263b95ebf6d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



how did it go?......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 9 2007, 01:40 AM~8749299
> *
> how did it go?......[/font]
> *



dont know i wasn't there?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its hot in here


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

R U READY? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2007, 10:29 AM~8765196
> *:angry:
> *


WHAT'S UP


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2007, 09:40 AM~8765273
> *WHAT'S UP
> *


x2


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where's everybody at???? its 10:43 a.m   :dunno: :dunno: im on at school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 13 2007, 04:40 PM~7470719
> *KNIGHTS CLEANIN HOUSE AT A SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


are we gonna do it again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 13 2007, 11:01 AM~8781579
> *are we gonna do it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: if everybody show up this time! :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 15 2007, 11:40 AM~8796397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t hat chit looks good


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I GOT FIRST 24" 26" FULL CLASS. AND BEST PAINT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e61/impala_ss_in_atx/9-16%20car%20show/DSC03789-1.jpg[/img]








:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 15 2007, 10:40 AM~8796397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey dis bike looked good....i really liked seeing it at the show.....keep up the wrk nights......dis bike jus need a lil more to be a key contender for full custom around texas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8812503
> *hey dis bike looked good....i really liked seeing it at the show.....keep up the wrk nights......dis bike jus need a lil more to be a key contender for full custom around texas
> *


still trying couple more tricks up my sleeve more to come thks for the shout number of the beast come soon maybe waco


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 18 2007, 06:28 AM~8814902
> *still trying couple more tricks up my sleeve more to come thks for the shout number of the beast come soon maybe waco
> *



i wanna see the Beast :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 18 2007, 06:47 AM~8814935
> *i wanna see the Beast :biggrin:
> *



really :scrutinize: j/p


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2007, 09:33 AM~8831791
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 20 2007, 10:08 PM~8837311
> *I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: </span>
> *





<span style=\'colorurple\'>well it's about time i was getting tired of keeping your topic up all the time.....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 06:29 AM~8838877
> *well it's about time i was getting tired of keeping your topic up all the time.....j/k :biggrin:
> *


hi 2 u 2 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 13 2007, 10:01 AM~8781579
> *are we gonna do it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we sure did :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 07:00 AM~8838970
> *:wow:
> *



:loco:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my Grandson from the show..










It’s bigger than him









In front of his pedal car display









He didn’t want to let go of his award


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 21 2007, 08:29 AM~8839315
> *Here are some pictures of my Grandson from the show..
> 
> 
> ...



aww... how cute.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 21 2007, 08:29 AM~8839315
> *Here are some pictures of my Grandson from the show..
> 
> 
> ...



He's a rider


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Yep, everyone was tripping out how we had a sign on his car that it was a daily driver. I told them it's no trailer queen he rides his car! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 21 2007, 08:35 AM~8839371
> *Yep, everyone was tripping out how we had a sign on his car that it was a daily driver. I told them it's no trailer queen he rides his car! !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: good one :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 21 2007, 07:35 AM~8839371
> *Yep, everyone was tripping out how we had a sign on his car that it was a daily driver. I told them it's no trailer queen he rides his car! !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody goin to waco wego tour show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

VEGAS :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DA SQUID AND SHINE R GOING TO WEGO IN WACO ON 30


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 22 2007, 09:11 AM~8846754
> *DA SQUID AND SHINE R GOING TO WEGO IN WACO ON 30
> *


TRY TO GO TOO


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2007, 04:57 PM~8848579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8848572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MONTE n CUT N 3S:

I know we are suppose to meet up in Austin to ride to VEGAS. We wont be showin at Vegas due to my job schedual, see yall in ODESSA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 24 2007, 02:02 PM~8859837
> *MONTE n CUT N 3S:
> 
> I know we are suppose to meet up in Austin to ride to VEGAS. that sux  </span>*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

puttn n work
:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 06:34 AM~8865165
> *puttn n work
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


next time burn the frame in the pit, all the paint comes off  saves on sand blasting too...manny puttin in work :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 06:38 AM~8865171
> *next time burn the frame in the pit, all the paint comes off   saves on sand blasting too...manny puttin in work :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 05:33 PM~8868510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new bike comin at u in 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 08:24 AM~8872754
> *:biggrin:
> *



whats on the menu for sunday's plates :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

3 crispy tacos rice beans :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 08:34 AM~8872823
> *3 crispy tacos rice  beans :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *



sounds good from what time to what time??? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

10-????????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 11:42 AM~8873990
> *10-????????
> *



ok see you then.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 12:23 PM~8874242
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

comic of tha day:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 12:55 PM~8874468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what' up KOP FAM a couple of more days and where on our way to LAS VEGAS! R U READY??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2007, 08:49 PM~8903219
> *what' up KOP FAM  a couple of more days and where on our way to LAS VEGAS! R U READY???????????  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: :nicoderm:   :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:  just got back from waco look my next project 
















looks good watin 2 c whats next"kiki"


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

no crying :tears: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2007, 10:12 PM~8903419
> *:0  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:  :nicoderm:      :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:   just got back from waco look my next project
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 30 2007, 08:49 PM~8903219
> *what' up KOP FAM  a couple of more days and where on our way to LAS VEGAS! R U READY???????????  :biggrin:
> *


1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*you guys have a safe trip out to vegas and bring back lots of pics and trophies.next year we will be making the trip out there with some bikes also god willing*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

did they take off to vagas yet


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 3 2007, 10:55 AM~8923066
> *did they take off to vagas yet
> *


not till tomorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2007, 10:50 AM~8923492
> *not till tomorrow morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

somebodys not gonna be able to sleep and then they cant drive :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

playboy 1st n vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8961525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OL' KOOL ASS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Congrats !!! get ready for next year im going to be your competition.
bustin out with a Hustler Bike .lol j/k ..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 9 2007, 03:58 AM~8958314
> *playboy 1st n vegas :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS LAMARK .......................... MIRACLES............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks everybody! :biggrin: Bring that title home to TEXAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:








Me gettin pulled over by the ARIZONA PD :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

THE LIL PIC..... a few of them are missin that was at the show.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 09:38 AM~8967976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: 68 n a 45


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 10 2007, 08:38 AM~8967976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA................SHOULD HAVE JUMP OUT AND RAN LIKE A MOFO... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2007, 09:49 AM~8968052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl: 68 n a 45
> *


should have hit 70 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2007, 06:24 AM~8975707
> *should have hit 70 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he was do n 90 n fredricksberg   :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2007, 07:37 AM~8975730
> *he was do n 90 n fredricksberg     :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: so your the one who ran over that viejita on main street. good looking out keep them tourist out of my town lol!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 11 2007, 02:36 PM~8978342
> *:angry: so your the one who ran over that viejita on main street. good looking out keep them tourist out of my town lol!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post pics in kandy shop topic please


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsbf6vi-ZtI


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

JUST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW IM GOLD PLATING CARS AND BIKE NOW SO IF YOU NEED PLATING HIT ME UP. 210 440 5463 KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 11 2007, 07:15 PM~8980217
> *post pics in kandy shop topic please
> *


will do. what up john? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2007, 10:31 PM~8982895
> *will do. what up john? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PLAYBOY. BIKE LOOKED GOOD IN VEGAS. WHY DID THEY CALL YOU BACK UP TO STAGE AT AWARDS?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

more work for the playboy bike :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 12:37 AM~8982922
> *WHAT UP PLAYBOY. BIKE LOOKED GOOD IN VEGAS.  WHY DID THEY CALL YOU BACK UP TO STAGE AT AWARDS?
> *


to give me my 1st place award from the houston show :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

COOL. ABOUT DAMN TIME HUH. IM DOING GOLD PLATING NOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2007, 12:41 AM~8982947
> *COOL. ABOUT DAMN TIME HUH. IM DOING GOLD PLATING NOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING
> *


i know from what u showed me on the van! as soon as i get my parts i'll see whats up!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2007, 11:39 PM~8982934
> *more work for the playboy bike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody takin pics tomorrow
at the anaversery


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 12 2007, 04:57 PM~8988121
> *anybody takin pics tomorrow
> at the anaversery
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

happy anniversary KOP............13 years  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE PEOPLE, AND CAR CLUBS (MIRACLES, BLVD ACES, FIRME TIEMPO, AND UNDER IMAGE) THAT HELPED US CELEBRATE OUR 13 YEAR ANNIVERSARY. HOPE TO SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

it was a good day for K.O.P. AND FRIENDS! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 14 2007, 02:29 PM~8997969
> *it was a good day for K.O.P. AND FRIENDS! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 11 2007, 10:39 PM~8982934
> *more work for the playboy bike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MAYNE.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 13 2007, 03:35 AM~8991277
> *happy anniversary KOP............13 years   :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


    MY LUCKY NUMBER............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2007, 08:44 AM~9003727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*what's up Alex and the rest of the KOP familia you guys rollin out to odessa next month*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 18 2007, 01:21 PM~9030854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP !! K.O.P.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 24 2007, 10:19 AM~9072381
> *WUZ UP !!    K.O.P.
> *


what it dew!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:37 PM~7461724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 24 2007, 09:43 AM~9072522
> *what it dew!!!!!!!
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK. TIRED AS FUCK I WISH I CAN GET A DAY OFF


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up members. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Taco Plate Sale

Saturday, October 27, 2007

11 am

tacos, rice and beans $5.00 a plate

Estrada's cleaners on 7th street

O.Romero


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lowrider Bicycles Remain an Austin Obsession
Published December 26, 2005 by Austin American-Statesman
By Jeremy Schwartz
AMERICAN-STATESMAN STAFF 

Terry Rocha's latest creation began life as a demure Schwinn Sting-Ray in 1963 before being mothballed in the backyard of an elderly neighbor. Recently though, the bicycle entered its latest incarnation as "Dub Life."

The bike's handlebars twist upward in ribbons of chrome-dipped steel, gold-plated pedals extend from a sunburst orange frame and mock tailpipes (made from fencing from his mother's house) that give off a silvery glare. Red tractor-trailer emergency lights, bought at a truck stop and rigged to a watch battery, flash from the bike's frame. And the crowning touch — a distinctive banana seat — is made of puckered black ostrich skin.



Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

Rocky Castro, passed his Spider-Man-themed bicycle down to his 5-year-old son Rocky Jr.


Rocha has spent $1,400 and nine months creating the bicycle with the help of his 15-year-old nephew, Ray Manchaca, whom Rocha is building it for. "I want him to grow up like I did," the 29-year-old Austin native and member of the Majic Car Club, said. "To be different, to be unique and to be as custom as possible."

Custom is the name of the game in the quickly expanding world of lowrider bicycles, whose most extreme versions look like they could have flown out of a Salvador Dalí painting.

While lowrider bicycles have been known to take up occasional residence in art galleries, they are most at home in lowrider shows and contests, where, Austin lowrider enthusiasts say, they are quickly gaining on the more traditional lowrider cars in popularity. Fueled by a thriving Internet industry in custom parts, lowrider bicycles are becoming more accessible to the masses.

"Bikes, as far as the metal work goes, if you can dream it you can do it," said Montopolis resident Alex Vargas, president of the Knights of Pleasure Car Club.

Lowrider bicycles can be customized to look like dragons or movie monsters and some even come equipped with stereos, TV screens and hydraulic pumps to bounce like lowrider cars. A number of local lowrider bicycles will be on display Jan. 14 at the second Annual Youth Endowment Fund Car Show, sponsored by the Austin Travis County Advocate Program, a private, nonprofit mentoring program for at-risk juveniles.

Far cheaper and easier to transport than lowrider cars, lowrider bicycles are often owned by kids and passed down through the generations.

"If a dad or mom has a lowrider, their kids usually get into it with the bikes," Vargas said. "Parents see it as a way to keep kids away from drugs or gangs, to keep them occupied. . .They're a way for the younger generation, the kids, to express themselves."

Vargas's 11-year-old son Manuel has won awards with his lowrider bicycle, "Aztec Pride," which features a detailed mural of pyramids and warriors on its frame. When presented in all its glory at lowrider shows, it sits atop a replica pyramid adorned with artifacts like Aztec calendars. At shows, the displays for lowrider bicycles can be as elaborate as the machines themselves.




Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

Terry Rocha reflected in the etched mirror of his lowrider bicycle Starry Night.

Rocky Castro, also a Knights of Pleasure member, passed his Spider-Man-themed bicycle down to his 5-year-old son Rocky Jr. Like a lot of lowriders, Castro's bike has been torn down and rebuilt several times over the last 10 years, assuming several new identities.

"We just try to be different every year," Castro said. "It keeps my son happy and that's the main thing. . . . He loves taking it to the shows."

Castro said that with the rise of the Internet, lowrider bicycling is going more mainstream. When he began customizing bicycles a decade ago, Castro said he had to find a welder or machinist to give birth to his ideas. Today, dozens of Internet parts companies supply nearly every accessory imaginable, including spinning rims and crushed velvet seats.





Matt Rourke
AMERICAN-STATESMAN

>Alex Vargas and his son Manuel, 11, have won awards with their lowrider bicycle Aztec Pride, which features pyramids and warriors on its frame.

At least one Austin shop sells lowrider parts as well as completed lowrider bicycles. Rene Martinez opened his East Cesar Chavez Street business as a Mexican import shop before moving into lowriders about six months ago at the suggestion of his nephew.

Perhaps owing to the do-it-yourself ethos of the lowrider movement, Martinez said that the sales of parts far outpaces sales of entire bicycles, which sell for $230 to $1,300 at Rene's Imports Bicycle Shop.

"They have their own bikes and want to soup them up," said Martinez, who has also made a name for himself by building bikes with handlebars replaced with polished sets of longhorns. "The twisted stuff is real popular right now."

Tsunami Cycles in South Austin also sells lowrider-inspired bicycles. But unlike most lowriders, their cruisers, reminiscent of motorcycle choppers with exaggerated handlebars and six-foot chains, are meant to be ridden.

Whatever form lowriders take, the people who love them say they are driven by a need to be different, to stand out.

"You can only do so much on a car," said Rocha, standing over "Dub Life" and mulling some modifications. "You can go all out on a bike. The sky's the limit."


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2007, 10:43 AM~9099950
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2007, 11:43 AM~9099950
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

ALEX ARE YALL HEADIN DOWN TO HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Oct 31 2007, 10:43 AM~9121857
> *ALEX ARE YALL HEADIN DOWN TO HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND
> *


show wise just me. i'm will get ur turntable back to asap!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 31 2007, 10:52 AM~9121918
> *:nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


what?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Car Club: LOW4OSHOW M.C.C ???
is he not in the club anymore? 
i allready knew he was in the model but??? :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 31 2007, 09:52 AM~9121918
> *:nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


im not goin to h-town this wk


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 31 2007, 09:50 PM~9126788
> *im not goin to h-town this wk
> *


i know that already!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2007, 12:04 AM~9128029
> *i know that already!
> *


u asked :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

From the state where drunk driving is considered the norm, comes this true story.

Recently a routine police patrol parked outside of a bar in California. After last call the officer noticed a man leaving the bar so apparently intoxicated that he could barely walk.The man stumbled around the parking lot for a few minutes, with the officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity in which he tried his keys on five different vehicles, the man managed to find his car and fall into it. He sat there for a few minutes as a number of other patrons left the bar and drove off.Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and off -- it was a fine, dry summer night -- flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of times, honked the horn and then switched on the lights. He moved the vehicle forward a few inches, reversed a little and then remained still for a few more minutes as some more of the other patrons' vehicles left. At last, when his was the only car left in the parking lot, he pulled out and drove slowly down the road.The police officer, having waited patiently all this time, now started up his patrol car, put on the flashing lights, promptly pulled the man over and administered a breathalyzer test. To his amazement, the breathalyzer indicated no evidence that the man had consumed any alcohol at all !!!Dumbfounded, the officer said, I'll have to ask you to accompany me to the police station. This breathalyzer equipment must be broken.""I doubt it," said the truly proud Californian, "Tonight I'm the designated decoy."


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 1 2007, 10:07 AM~9130485
> *From the state where drunk driving is considered the norm, comes this true story.
> 
> Recently a routine police patrol parked outside of a bar in California. After last call the officer noticed a man leaving the bar so apparently intoxicated that he could barely walk.The man stumbled around the parking lot for a few minutes, with the officer quietly observing. After what seemed an eternity in which he tried his keys on five different vehicles, the man managed to find his car and fall into it. He sat there for a few minutes as a number of other patrons left the bar and drove off.Finally he started the car, switched the wipers on and off -- it was a fine, dry summer night -- flicked the blinkers on and off a couple of times, honked the horn and then switched on the lights. He moved the vehicle forward a few inches, reversed a little and then remained still for a few more minutes as some more of the other patrons' vehicles left. At last, when his was the only car left in the parking lot, he pulled out and drove slowly down the road.The police officer, having waited patiently all this time, now started up his patrol car, put on the flashing lights, promptly pulled the man over and administered a breathalyzer test. To his amazement, the breathalyzer indicated no evidence that the man had consumed any alcohol at all !!!Dumbfounded, the officer said, I'll have to ask you to accompany me to the police station. This breathalyzer equipment must be broken.""I doubt it," said the truly proud Californian, "Tonight I'm the designated decoy."
> *


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2007, 12:04 AM~9128029
> *i know that already!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2007, 09:50 AM~9121902
> *show wise just me. i'm will get ur turntable back to asap!
> *



YA ABOUT THAT HOW DID IT TURN IN VEGAS GOOD I HOPE I KNOW THERE ARE SOME PROBLEMS WITH IT... WE MIGHT HAVE A CLUB DISPLAY WITH ALL OF LEGIONS AND WE MIGHT NOT NEED THE TURNTABLE IM NOT SURE THERE WE WILL SEE DAY OF SHOW IF U WANT TO USE IT WE CAN LET U AGAIN IF WE DONT NEED IT IIGHT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 2 2007, 03:28 PM~9140350
> *YA ABOUT THAT HOW DID IT TURN IN VEGAS GOOD I HOPE I KNOW THERE ARE SOME PROBLEMS WITH IT... WE MIGHT HAVE A CLUB DISPLAY WITH ALL OF LEGIONS AND WE MIGHT NOT NEED THE TURNTABLE IM NOT SURE THERE WE WILL SEE DAY OF SHOW IF U WANT TO USE IT WE CAN LET U AGAIN IF WE DONT NEED IT IIGHT
> *


Let me know!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm back! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 5 2007, 08:24 AM~9156933
> *i'm back! :biggrin:
> *


how did it go?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 5 2007, 03:20 PM~9159315
> *how did it go?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

another 1place comin home.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

me and sic713


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

nice handlebars :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 01:54 PM~9159566
> *nice handlebars :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE BUT FUNNY.................... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage <CHECK IT OUT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

wheres the pics :angry: :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9159620
> *THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE BUT FUNNY.................... :biggrin:
> *


  no harm


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 03:54 PM~9159566
> *nice handlebars :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yea thanks for the design :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2007, 01:04 AM~9164682
> *yea thanks for the design :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

let me know if you guys want that plaque design.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 12:25 PM~9166807
> *:biggrin:
> 
> let me know if you guys want that plaque design.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i sent it to him and he never got back to me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 12:32 PM~9166861
> *yea i sent it to him and he never got back to me
> *


i told them about it when they were here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 11:37 AM~9166901
> *i told them about it when  they were here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 6 2007, 04:51 PM~9169207
> *ttt
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Alex get the Crew Ready lets Roll out to Odessa next weekend


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 6 2007, 11:31 AM~9166854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHAT UP KNIGHTS?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 8 2007, 03:54 PM~9184407
> *Alex get the Crew Ready lets Roll out to Odessa next weekend
> *


i wish we could i would be down!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 12:59 AM~9188597
> *i wish we could i would be down!
> *


 well if you can make it out here to da burg you can roll with us . the ball is in your court now.
35 to enter 45 the day of the show pm your number so we can make arrangements if you wanna go.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 9 2007, 09:43 AM~9189677
> *well if you can make it out here to da burg you can roll with us . the ball is in your court now.
> 35 to enter 45 the day of the show pm your number so we can make arrangements if you wanna go.
> *


i would but KOP is havin Thinksgiving dinner on the 17 and i dont have a truck to transport the playboy bike :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we go n 2 bastrop 2marrow????????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2007, 01:51 PM~9191233
> *we go n 2 bastrop 2marrow????????
> *


whats in bastrop i'm off tomarrow!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 01:01 PM~9191317
> *whats in bastrop i'm off tomarrow!
> *


Veterans' Day Celebration in downtown Bastrop.Classic car show from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm. KASE 101 Live from 9:00 am to 11:00 am. Honor Our Veterans Ceremony from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm. Free street dances with the Battle of the Teen Bands Winner at 7:00 pm and The Blues Crawlers at 8:30 pm. Contact Tim Shuminsky at (512) 321-9000 about the Veterans’ Day Celebration and Peggy Olson at (512) 415-7298 about the car & motorcycle show.Phone: 512-321-9000, email: [email protected]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 9 2007, 04:18 PM~9192027
> *Veterans' Day Celebration in downtown Bastrop.Classic car show from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm. KASE 101 Live from 9:00 am to 11:00 am. Honor Our Veterans Ceremony from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm. Free street dances with the Battle of the Teen Bands Winner at 7:00 pm and The Blues Crawlers at 8:30 pm. Contact Tim Shuminsky at (512) 321-9000 about the Veterans’ Day Celebration and Peggy Olson at (512) 415-7298 about the car & motorcycle show.Phone: 512-321-9000, email: [email protected]
> *


wish i can bring the playbike just to see what the white folks think :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE..

TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE

Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center 

lrm= :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 10 2007, 03:04 PM~9198173
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
> No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE..
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 10 2007, 02:04 PM~9198173
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
> No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE..
> 
> ...


WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 12:37 PM~9203199
> *WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


Hey i may get to show at a Texas Heat Wave :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHAT SHOW ON THE 2008 LRM SCHEDULE IS CLOSES TO TEXAS????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 10 2007, 02:04 PM~9198173
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
> No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE..
> 
> ...


looks like a road trip season this year :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 01:15 PM~9203456
> *WHAT SHOW ON THE 2008 LRM SCHEDULE IS CLOSES TO TEXAS????
> *


Phoenix


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 11:58 AM~9203675
> *Phoenix
> *


I THINK PLAYBOY DESERVES TO GO :thumbsup:  ....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 02:05 PM~9203717
> *I THINK PLAYBOY DESERVES TO GO :thumbsup:   ....
> *


thats one drive i know i can do!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 12:12 PM~9203754
> *thats one drive i know i can do!
> *


i wouldnt mind goin to check that show out!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 01:19 PM~9203790
> *i wouldnt mind goin to check that show out!!..... :biggrin:
> *


well let u know :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 03:35 PM~9204629
> *well  let u know :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: ..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo miklo u still gonna hook up my shirt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 12:12 PM~9190993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 11:29 PM~9206899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 O shit compution :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 09:29 PM~9206899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UH OH! Lamark's pissed now :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats a 20" right?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 01:05 PM~9203717
> *I THINK PLAYBOY DESERVES TO GO :thumbsup:   ....
> *


Hmmm. Looks like there are 2 playboy bikes. Which one are you referring to?

:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like there are 2 also :werd:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 11:08 AM~9203420
> *Hey i may get to show at a Texas Heat Wave :biggrin:
> *


FORREALS......................  WATS THE DEAL NITES............ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2007, 06:06 PM~9212786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy 
what the hell is going on! :ugh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 11 2007, 06:49 PM~9205766
> *yo miklo u still gonna hook up my shirt
> *


yeah hit me up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what is going on  :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Are these 2 different people who painted the bikes are the same person?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 13 2007, 12:08 PM~9218213
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


X2............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9203420
> *Hey i may get to show at a Texas Heat Wave :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 11 2007, 11:08 AM~9203420
> *Hey i may get to show at a Texas Heat Wave :biggrin:
> *


yeah if no houston- i think we should make it a mandatory show 
put some lowriders back in there
:nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 14 2007, 01:48 PM~9226970
> *yeah if no houston- i think we should make it a mandatory show
> put some lowriders back in there
> :nicoderm:
> *


yeah but your lookin at 40-50 just for the entery fee....doesn;t include food or anything else
maybe a car wash to pay for the entery fee


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2007, 04:03 PM~9228369
> *yeah but your lookin at 40-50 just for the entery fee....doesn;t include food or anything else
> maybe a car wash to pay for the entery fee
> *


yeah we'll do like 2 before the show comes up


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo miklo u got this pic


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 15 2007, 10:46 AM~9233390
> *
> 
> after :0
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 14 2007, 07:18 PM~9229905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have it but it will probably come out better if it was straight from the cam or chip


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Adrian (Pinky) just called me and said there is going to be a car show/stunt show at the RV outlet on I35 (NORTH) past the outlet mall this Sat.- no trophies, just show your rides


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where do i cut....i fliped the front end of a 64' impala....do i just cut off the fender things or what


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 15 2007, 06:44 PM~9236777
> *where do i cut....i fliped the front end of a 64' impala....do i just cut off the fender things or what
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

De Ebonics Crimmus Pome

Wuz de nite befo Crimmus
And all ower da hood
ereybody wuz’ sleepin’,
Dey wuz sleepin’ good.

We hunged up our stockings
An hoped like de’ heck
That old Santa Claus
Be bringin’ our check.

All o’de fambily
Wuz layin in de beds
While Ripple and Thunderbird
Danced through dey heads.

I passed out inna’ flo
Right nex to my Maw
When I heard sech a fuss
I thunk: “It mus be de law!!!”
I looked out thru de bars
What covered my doe
‘spectin’ de sheriff
Wif a warrant fo sho.

And what did I see
I said, “Lawd look at dat!!”
Ther’ wuz a huge watermellon
Pulled by giant warf rats!!
Now ober all de years
Santa Clause, he be white
But looks liken us bros
Gets a black Sanna dis nite.

Faster dan a Po’lees car
My home boy he came
He whupped on dem warf rats
An’ called dem by name!
On Leroy, on ‘Lonzo,
And on Willie Lee,
On Saphire, on Chenequa,
Dey wuz a site to see!!
As he landed dat watta’ mellon
Out der in da skreet
I knowed it was fo’ sho’
Da damndest site I ebber did see.

He didn’t go down no chimbley
He picked da’ lock on my doe
An’ I sez to myself
“Shit!! He done dis befoe!!!”
He had dis big bag
Full of prezents I ‘xpect
Wid Air Jordans and fake gold
To wear roun’ my neck.

But he left no good prezents
Jus started stealing my ****
Got my drugs, got my guns
Even got my burglar’s kit!!
Wit my stuff in de bag
Out da window he flewed
I woudda’ tried to catched him
But he stoled my ‘nife too!!
He jumped on dat wadda’ mellon
An’ whipped out a switch
He wuz gone in a seccon’
Dat son of a b!$ch!!

Next year I be hopin’
Anutha Sanna we git
Cuz’ diz here Sanna Claus
Jus’ ain’t werf a s#!t!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody see the new smiley :|


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Texas Heat Wave: Austin,TX July 18th-20th


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9255792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice bike it looks like rockys


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Nov 19 2007, 10:18 AM~9258632
> *nice bike it looks like rockys
> *


 :twak: it is


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 10:09 AM~9258587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

wow


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Nov 19 2007, 12:39 PM~9259686
> *wow
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 19 2007, 05:45 PM~9261340
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 19 2007, 05:45 PM~9261340
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie if you need any custom parts just hit me i will take care of you guys


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody kno where i can get a street frame for cheap


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i have1........call me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 09:59 PM~9262809
> *i have1........call me
> *


i got dibbs :0 cool cool i can call you tomarrow b.c i gotta go to sleep :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 19 2007, 11:09 AM~9258587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it still a club bike?????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2007, 12:51 AM~9264413
> *is it still a club bike?????????
> *


*YES* :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

come on lamark what kind of ? is that :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHAT UP ROCK!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Nov 20 2007, 02:33 PM~9267523
> *come on lamark what kind of ? is that  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


woa!!!!rocko came out of nowhere
whats up rocky


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 20 2007, 05:51 PM~9269105
> *woa!!!!rocko came out of nowhere
> whats up rocky
> *


i know, it makes you think if he's allways watching :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 20 2007, 04:14 PM~9268420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BIKE FOOL WELL JUST KEEP IT AT YOUR HOUSE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 20 2007, 08:13 PM~9269758
> *i know, it makes you think if he's allways watching :ugh:
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2007, 08:36 PM~9269882
> *:biggrin:
> THATS MY BIKE FOOL WELL JUST KEEP IT AT YOUR HOUSE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ANYONE NEED SOME GOLD PLATING YET????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2007, 09:40 PM~9269923
> *ANYONE NEED SOME GOLD PLATING YET????
> *


as soon as i get the rest of my parts in i'll call u!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY! :biggrin: *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 21 2007, 07:55 PM~9277512
> *HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 08:01 PM~9289921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like new :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 23 2007, 10:39 PM~9291536
> *looks like new :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 23 2007, 06:01 PM~9289921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9262786
> *anybody kno where i can get a street frame for cheap
> *


do you still need a frame homie??????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

same frame right???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2007, 03:05 PM~9308792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESSIR :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2007, 08:48 PM~9319741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOK AT ANTONYS SHRIT
WHATS WRONG WITH ME


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2007, 08:49 PM~9319755
> *:0  LOOK AT ANTONYS SHRIT
> WHATS WRONG WITH ME
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 27 2007, 09:49 PM~9319755
> *:0  LOOK AT ANTONYS SHRIT
> WHATS WRONG WITH ME
> *


thats one messy room :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2007, 09:00 PM~9319842
> *thats one messy room :uh:
> *


i agree //my kids


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7KRVA6_0U4&feature=related


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> did they have a bike class?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> > did they have a bike class?
> 
> 
> no


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lamark, were you the only bike there?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://groups.cardomain.com/groups/14694;homepage


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 3 2007, 06:28 PM~9364949
> *Lamark, were you the only bike there?
> *


yea i was and a couple of choppers


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

thats b4 the bike fell over :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that sucks, you cant really tell in that pic from hooters
did it fall on the other side?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

whad it dew knights  ?....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Alex
keep me in mind if any of your members need any parts hit me up on here or call me 
Joe


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 5 2007, 02:28 PM~9380754
> *Alex
> keep me in mind if any of your members need any parts hit me up on here or call me
> Joe
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 5 2007, 03:28 PM~9380754
> *Alex
> keep me in mind if any of your members need any parts hit me up on here or call me
> Joe
> *


how bout some truuch videos :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 6 2007, 07:53 PM~9392261
> *T T T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats to ''cut n 3's '' for takin 2nd place in the lowrider bikes catagory at the toy drive/carshow out in waco this weekend!...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 9 2007, 04:48 PM~9411165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 AM~9379760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


knights showin strong :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 11 2007, 02:14 PM~9426538
> *knights showin strong  :thumbsup:
> *


yea that's about 5 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 12 2007, 01:13 AM~9432612
> *yea that's about 5 years ago :biggrin:
> *


N STILL GOING :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Who posted in: KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BIKE CLUB
Poster Posts 
73monte 299 
Cut N 3's 144 
MiKLO 70 
DA_SQUID 61 
knightsgirl19 54 
kiki 51 
unique27 29 
LilBoyBlue 28 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 23 
Atx_ballin 20 
RAY_512 14 
sic713 13 
drop'em 9 
SA ROLLERZ 9 
JUSTDEEZ 9 
cadillac_pimpin 8 
knight 8 
KAZE83 7 
gonzalj 7 
76'_SCHWINN 6 
ATX_LEGIONS 4 
STR8_CLOWN'N 4 
lowlife-biker 4 
Jthang98 4 
show-bound 3 
impala_ss_in_atx 3 
juangotti 2 
TonyO 2 
laidURwife 2 
EC7Five 2 
LILHOBBZ805 2 
ozzylowrider 2 
mitchell26 1 
ClassicPlayer 1 
lowforlife 1 
imtgw1a 1 
LEGIONSofTEXAS 1 
noe_from_texas 1 
.L1L CR1M1N4L:: 1 
Spankz 1 
JAYROK_*MIRACLES* 1 
fool 1 
screwstone_tx 1 
chamuco61 1 
somerstyle 1 
BigTex 1 
Yogi 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
thuglifeballin 1 
OSO 805 1


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 09:09 PM~9439136
> *Who posted in: KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> 73monte 299
> ...


u must dont have to much to do at work!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 13 2007, 12:49 AM~9441692
> *u must dont have to much to do at work!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: like rick :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 10 2007, 08:54 PM~9421708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 13 2007, 10:01 AM~9443848
> *when is it
> *


 :twak: read the flyer.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 13 2007, 01:14 PM~9444451
> *:twak:  read the flyer.
> *


x2 thats what school is for. READING IS FUNDAMENTAL :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 12 2007, 11:49 PM~9441692
> *u must dont have to much to do at work!
> *


it takes 2 sec. you just click on "replies" on the main page
but yeah i also had nothing to do yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 08:09 PM~9439136
> *Who posted in: KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE BIKE CLUB
> Poster Posts
> 73monte 299
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:twak: MiKLO 4 that^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

hey I have these for sale homies:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 04:34 PM~9455165
> *hey I have these for sale homies:
> 
> 
> ...


i already jump on them ...............SOLD............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 04:34 PM~9455165
> *hey I have these for sale homies:
> 
> 
> ...



THEY ARE STILL 4-SALE I WILL GIVE YALL SPECIAL PRICING ON THE SEAT I NEED THEM GONE


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

1st-3rd street
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/toys%204%20%20%20tots/IMG_1524.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/toys%204%20%20%20tots/IMG_1527.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/toys%204%20%20%20tots/IMG_1525.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/toys%204%20%20%20tots/IMG_1521.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

</span></span></span></span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 04:34 PM~9455165
> *hey I have these for sale homies:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

500


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 17 2007, 08:23 AM~9468469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 20 2007, 09:04 AM~9491718
> *
> *


IN MY AZ PUTO !!!!!! :uh: I MEAN UR AZ........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WATS UP BITCHES..............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 20 2007, 10:33 PM~9497515
> *IN MY AZ PUTO !!!!!!  :uh: I MEAN UR AZ........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WATS UP BITCHES..............
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 23 2007, 09:08 AM~9513553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x-none............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THEY CALL ME THE GRINCH...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 23 2007, 11:27 AM~9514209
> *
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn kop some big ballaz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T









T








T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

damn i really dont come on the bike post as much now that the bike is party much done. time for a new [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 01:48 PM~9542392
> *damn i really dont come on the bike post as much now that the bike is party much done. time for a new [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2007, 12:48 PM~9542392
> *damn i really dont come on the bike post as much now that the bike is party much done. time for a new [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: ....THE SKYS THE LIMIT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 29 2007, 03:47 PM~9559159
> * ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 29 2007, 09:51 PM~9561801
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9561843
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

retired


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

UNDEFEATED, UNDISPUTED :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*PArty Hard Happy New Year. 
keep grinding in 08*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

which should i got with
#1








#2








#3(i gotta get new rims)


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

3 fo sho


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 31 2007, 10:19 PM~9577524
> *3 fo sho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 09:42 AM~9579677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 2 2008, 01:12 PM~9587365
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Get back to work :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 2 2008, 11:15 AM~9587390
> *Get back to work :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whats up knights?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 2 2008, 02:11 PM~9588525
> *whats up knights?
> *


OH NADA.......... HOW ARE YOU................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 3 2008, 08:19 PM~9600660
> *OH NADA.......... HOW ARE YOU................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


atleast someone replied :roflmao: :angry: :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 01:05 PM~9605707
> *atleast someone replied :roflmao:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


WE JUST GO ON ALEX'S TOPIC NOW. UNTIL WE START THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2008, 01:34 PM~9606818
> *WE JUST GO ON ALEX'S TOPIC NOW. UNTIL WE START THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2008, 02:34 PM~9606818
> *WE JUST GO ON ALEX'S TOPIC NOW. UNTIL WE START THE NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:
> *


not all of us :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 07:05 PM~9609226
> *not all of  us :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ....wuts up alex?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 08:08 PM~9609241
> *:roflmao: ....wuts up alex?
> *


HOW UU DOIIIING :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 07:47 PM~9609484
> *HOW UU DOIIIING :biggrin:
> *


im doin good!....so whut u been up to?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2008, 09:05 PM~9609226
> *not all of  us :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHATS UP MIRACLES HPPY 08' CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT....HERES A LITTLE SOMETHING AT S.A.K....HERES WHATS GOING DOWN AT S.A.K(SHOPS CLOSED TO PUBLIC :0 )


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 5 2008, 11:36 AM~9613962
> *WHATS UP MIRACLES HPPY 08' CANT WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT....HERES A LITTLE SOMETHING AT S.A.K....HERES WHATS GOING DOWN AT S.A.K(SHOPS CLOSED TO PUBLIC :0 )
> 
> 
> ...


wuts up :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just bullshitting time 4 something new what up kiki still got those sprear pedals 4 me oz hit us up let me peep at something


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 5 2008, 03:46 PM~9615185
> *just bullshitting time 4 something new  what up kiki still got those sprear pedals 4 me oz  hit us up  let me peep at something
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT I GOT HOMIE PRICES AND KOP PRICES......... :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does any knights bike members have any bike parts for sale or trade?
need a 26" bike frame also....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 6 2008, 12:08 PM~9620963
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 10:24 AM~9666889
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 9 2008, 12:55 PM~9648648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 11 2008, 11:47 PM~9673231
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey Alex how's it going???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 13 2008, 02:18 PM~9682851
> *  :wave:
> *


 :nosad: :nicoderm: :loco: :wow: :werd: :tongue: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 13 2008, 07:42 PM~9684737
> *:nosad:  :nicoderm:  :loco:  :wow:  :werd:  :tongue:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 14 2008, 06:16 PM~9693511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 01:44 PM~9649565
> *Does any knights bike members have any bike parts for sale or trade?
> need a 26" bike frame also....
> *


I GOT A 26" GIRLS FRAME.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 18 2008, 03:03 AM~9724828
> *:wave:
> *


what up chilly willy and noe.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 15 2008, 10:29 PM~9706522
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...FOR YALL!..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 12:07 PM~9726700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 16 2008, 06:30 PM~9712668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 19 2008, 11:51 PM~9737117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3rd


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 09:49 PM~9751960
> *3rd
> *


damn he's starting to rake in the trophies now too  
tell him i said congrats :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 22 2008, 06:09 PM~9757874
> *damn he's starting to rake in the trophies now too
> tell him i said congrats :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

time to start anew bike 4 fun u know :wave: :around: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 25 2008, 06:04 PM~9784498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup knights


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 02:57 PM~9796359
> *Sup knights
> *


Sup :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 28 2008, 11:36 AM~9802139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 29 2008, 06:32 PM~9815670
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up rocky :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 25 2008, 07:04 PM~9784498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I have his address if anybody needs any money :biggrin: :guns: :guns: 
shoot em up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

t
t
t


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2008, 03:31 PM~9856326
> *t
> t
> t
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2007, 12:09 PM~7461525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT for cen Tex!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

any old skool pics of Mr. Big Shot Street bike?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 7 2008, 01:32 PM~9886882
> *any old skool pics of Mr. Big Shot Street bike?
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 02:42 PM~9886943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Comin out of retirement for Austin shows only :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 7 2008, 01:49 PM~9886985
> *Comin out of retirement for Austin shows only :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *











x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 7 2008, 02:54 PM~9887012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep goin neet to air up the tires


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 AM~9915662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2008, 04:31 PM~9856326
> *t
> t
> t
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 16 2008, 12:32 AM~9954590
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: WHUTS UP?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 18 2008, 12:43 PM~9971130
> *TTT! :biggrin: WHUTS UP?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Mar 13 2007, 04:40 PM~7470719
> *KNIGHTS CLEANIN HOUSE AT A SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt













































:biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

NICE BIKES :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 10:51 PM~9992600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there gonna be a model car class?? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9996225
> *is there gonna be a model car class?? :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 21 2008, 01:55 PM~9996225
> *is there gonna be a model car class?? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2008, 09:45 PM~10008806
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


yall would make a lil more money like that...but okay! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 PM~9992600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 26 2008, 09:36 AM~10033002
> *TTT!!...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

t














t




















t


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 29 2008, 11:22 AM~10058340
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


WAT IT DOES................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10061369
> *WAT IT DOES................
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 2 2008, 12:45 AM~10068967
> *:wave:
> *


 IM NAKED!!!!.....................:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 PM~9992600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 09:39 PM~10073296
> *We will be there.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10073296
> *We will be there.
> *


See u there juangotti  dont for get to pre-reg!~


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 4 2008, 09:04 PM~10089898
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looking good alex.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE(knightsgirl19 @ Mar 2 2008, 08:45 PM) *

Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps. ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
Show your support.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 5 2008, 10:00 PM~10099876
> *QUOTE(knightsgirl19 @ Mar 2 2008, 08:45 PM) *
> 
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert Guerrero on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps. ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 PM~9992600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good everybody?....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 7 2008, 10:06 AM~10112016
> *waz good everybody?....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 7 2008, 09:33 PM~10117647
> *:wave:
> *


waz sup 73monte what chu been up 2 homie?....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

chilln


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 10 2008, 11:56 AM~10133982
> *
> 
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Thee Artistics Texas chapter are looking forward in joining the bash.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2008, 10:07 AM~10150576
> *Thee Artistics Texas chapter are looking forward in joining the bash.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 08:54 AM~10150499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job guys!... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 12 2008, 03:00 PM~10152513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :werd:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

werd.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 13 2008, 04:02 PM~10161083
> *werd.
> *


 :guns: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THIS SAT. @ ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7th ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 04:03 PM~10189631
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 17 2008, 10:19 AM~10186992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 20 2008, 05:20 AM~10213223
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 20 2008, 06:20 AM~10213223
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 18 2008, 01:54 PM~10198556
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 21 2008, 06:20 AM~10220989
> *:0
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 21 2008, 11:33 AM~10222526
> *
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10225320
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTB............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2008, 06:10 AM~10228218
> *TTB............
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: 
2 u 2!!!!....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 23 2008, 05:43 PM~10236893
> *
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:        :biggrin:
> 2 u 2!!!!....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ :thumbsup: ^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 20 2008, 07:20 AM~10213223
> *TTT
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10252206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahhahahaha. :biggrin: ah


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10252206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

take it to the top...so knights hittin up the show in san marcos this sunday(the screwed and chopped fest)???...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT for Knights :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 26 2008, 02:22 PM~10260465
> *take it to the top...so knights hittin up the show in san marcos this sunday(the screwed and chopped fest)???...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: ............u???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2008, 03:21 PM~10261048
> *TTT for Knights :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 26 2008, 01:35 PM~10261133
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: ............u???
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice flyer's :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where are all the Knights???? :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10189631
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


car wash got moved till next saturday april 5th....same location and same time.....was moved back because of we are expecting rain tomorrow........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10289641
> *
> *


AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 31 2008, 07:08 AM~10295556
> *AGAIN          !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SAT. APRIL 19th @ ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7th ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY
<img src=\'http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/miklolaz/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 2 2008, 11:53 AM~10316317
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10316375
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10316375
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10316375
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Apr 2 2008, 01:33 PM~10317187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn Miklo how many times you going to wave hi


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 04:10 PM~10318981
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10318263
> *
> damn Miklo how many times you going to wave hi
> *


:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10325572
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: 
beat that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 01:54 PM~10326857
> *:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> beat that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: CHE CHOWED CHU !!!!!!!.................. IN UR AZ PUTO...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10327494
> *:yes:  :yes: CHE CHOWED CHU !!!!!!!.................. IN UR AZ PUTO...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10327517
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2..........................................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## savvyKid (Apr 4, 2008)

goony goo goo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 02:43 AM~10332029
> *goony goo goo
> *


 :uh:   :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHUT UP KNIGHTS?!..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savvyKid_@Apr 4 2008, 12:43 AM~10332029
> *goony goo goo
> *


YEAH !!! SHAVE THAT BITCH DOWN AND TEACH HER TO SPEAK SPANISH :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup knights


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 12:01 PM~10334932
> *WHUT UP KNIGHTS?!..
> *


ROCKY HOW MANY TICKETS YOU GET........................  
I TOLD THOSE COPS TO CHECK THE ONLY BLACK GUY IN THE CAR AND TO CHECK THE TRUNK................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 09:05 AM~10346445
> *ROCKY HOW MANY TICKETS YOU GET........................
> I TOLD THOSE COPS TO CHECK THE ONLY BLACK GUY IN THE CAR AND TO CHECK THE TRUNK................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 09:05 AM~10346445
> *ROCKY HOW MANY TICKETS YOU GET........................
> I TOLD THOSE COPS TO CHECK THE ONLY BLACK GUY IN THE CAR AND TO CHECK THE TRUNK................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Only one for illegal u-turn, 160 fine, is better than wreck less driving, straight to jail, don't pass go and don't collect 200. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 01:40 PM~10348371
> *Only one for illegal u-turn, 160 fine, is better than wreck less driving, straight to jail, don't pass go and don't collect 200. :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha THATS CRAZY................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 05:22 PM~10348770
> *hahahahaha THATS CRAZY................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 04:02 AM~10346086
> *sup knights
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2008, 01:40 PM~10348371
> *Only one for illegal u-turn, 160 fine, is better than wreck less driving, straight to jail, don't pass go and don't collect 200. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 6 2008, 11:06 AM~10347498
> *i was asking her about the whole thing on neon lights (whats legal and whats not) it was funny because she said "for instance if you were driving with the neon lights on and not causing any ruckus we probably woulndnt bother you, but if you had them on while doing and illegal u-turn in the middle of congess on 2 wheels then thats a different story"
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

who's going to Belton????? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 02:26 PM~10355913
> *who's going to Belton????? :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 01:51 PM~10356161
> *:thumbsup:
> *



cool :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 7 2008, 12:51 PM~10356161
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  SORRY IM ABOUT TO SHOOT UP MY INSOLIN....................FINE MOMA LOU
................... :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 02:57 PM~10365990
> *:tongue:
> *


 its my b-day.............................. :angry: IM OLD LIKE DIRT............OR ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 8 2008, 06:32 PM~10367017
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.

P.S.Bring your gloves


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 06:58 PM~10367695
> *MANDATORY..........The meeting this Saturday. If you do not show I will take it as a sign as quiting(with the exception of Rocky), and I will collect your plaque.
> 
> P.S.Bring your gloves
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i'll be there.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10368217
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: i'll be there.............
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10368839
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


OH COME ON........................ :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2008, 06:01 AM~10370518
> *OH COME ON........................ :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Apr 9 2008, 12:40 PM~10372517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts goin on?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:56 AM~10372677
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 11:26 AM~10372932
> *:guns:
> *


YEAH GETTEM.......................RAY RAY........ :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2008, 03:58 PM~10374124
> *YEAH GETTEM.......................RAY RAY........ :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 03:49 PM~10374518
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 11:26 AM~10372932
> *:guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: 

got ya :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 05:50 PM~10376224
> *:machinegun:                          :guns:
> 
> IM SO SCARED FORREALS..... :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA I KNEW MILO WAS SCARED


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 9 2008, 05:50 PM~10376224
> *:machinegun:                          :guns:
> 
> got ya :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 10 2008, 10:16 AM~10381263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE MILO............  GOOD YOB........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 10 2008, 08:46 AM~10380682
> *:yes:  :yessad:  :yes:
> *


OOOOO YOU DAM RITE.........................IN MY AZ........I MEAN UR AZ...... :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where are all the Knights at????? :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 01:25 PM~10392176
> *where are all the Knights at????? :dunno:
> *


you must be bored! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 02:29 PM~10392215
> *you must be bored! :biggrin:
> *


you know it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 03:25 PM~10392176
> *where are all the Knights at????? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 12 2008, 12:34 PM~10398795
> *:wave:
> *


hey alex what's you been up to? how's the fam?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2008, 08:46 PM~10394623
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 13 2008, 01:11 PM~10405548
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsdown: :angry: ......TTB :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 09:23 AM~10411534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiLO_@Apr 15 2008, 10:53 AM~10421425
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T B ..................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts goin on knights?!..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 16 2008, 08:43 AM~10428968
> *whuts goin on knights?!..
> *



Im not a knight but EXCLUSIVE will be there


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 08:45 AM~10428981
> *Im not a knight but EXCLUSIVE will be there
> *


be where?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 12:08 PM~10413020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 08:50 AM~10429015
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ..cool!  ..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 15 2008, 04:47 PM~10423847
> *T T B ..................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 08:54 AM~10437660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T B ........... :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Manuel Vargas, 12, poses for a portrait with his low rider bicycle at Genie's Car Wash on William Cannon Dr. in Austin, Texas, Feb. 4, 2007. Manuel's father Alex is the President of The Knights of Pleasure Low Rider club. The group holds weekly meetings at the car wash, followed by dinner and then showing off their low rider cars and bicycles in a supermarket parking lot along with other local low rider clubs.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 10:54 AM~10437660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*THIS SAT.(19th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10449492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey knights :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 20 2008, 08:34 AM~10458677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

here we go again ^^^^lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 17 2008, 10:54 AM~10437660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 16 2008, 08:45 AM~10428981
> *Im not a knight but EXCLUSIVE & MIRACLES will be there
> *


OOOOOO YOU DAM RIGHT...................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

any body got a lead on dummy light, and a flat twisted steering wheel any style


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yea and :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 23 2008, 12:03 PM~10484700
> *any body got a lead on dummy light, and a flat twisted steering wheel any style
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10489502
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 08:02 AM~10491879
> *:machinegun:  :guns:
> *



F*ck me right :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 07:10 AM~10491907
> *F*ck me right :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: whuts da deal man :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just tucked my d*ck into my waistband.....almost blew a load in my bellybutton

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 07:19 AM~10491945
> *Just tucked my d*ck into my waistband.....almost blew a load in my bellybutton
> 
> :0
> *


You Watch that Movie Waaaayyy too Much :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE that's how you take down a MOTHERF*CKER


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 07:32 AM~10492007
> *NICE  that's how you take down a MOTHERF*CKER
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 07:36 AM~10492033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


T T B................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## "spokes" (Mar 18, 2007)

hey where do you guys get the white walls tires. the only ones ive seen have lowrider written on the side


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> hey where do you guys get the white walls tires. the only ones ive seen have lowrider written on the side
> [/b]



A local shop here in austin....guy has like 3 different types of whitewalls...1. Skinny whites....2.whites on wider tires...and 3. Flat tread white walls.....


Skinny whites the best way 2 roll


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 26 2008, 09:41 AM~10508658
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so how did da show go?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Alexgot this for sale 
will deliver to Austin show this Sunday $85 bones 
any of your members looking for 1 here it is .


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool meeting you Alex and the black night. always a "pleasure".


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Same here it's always good to put a voice and face to a name. See you at the next show (wherever that is).


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 28 2008, 11:02 PM~10527780
> *Same here it's always good to put a voice and face to a name. See you at the next show (wherever that is).
> *


Ill be at yalls show for sure.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 29 2008, 12:06 PM~10531053
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 10:07 PM~10537898
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

STREETSEEN MAGAZINE BOOK 2 WILL BE IN STORES MAY 1ST.

FOR LOCATIONS WHERE YOU CAN PICK UP YOUR *Heatwave Inc. 100 W. Pflugerville Loop Suite 118, Pflugerville, Texas 78660 512-252-0283*</span>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Your Tax Rebate: 

The federal government is sending each and everyone of us a $600 rebate. If we spend that money at Wal-Mart, the money will go to China. If we spend it on gasoline it will go to the Arabs. If we purchase a computer it will go to India. If we purchase fruit and vegetables it will go to Mexico, Honduras, and Guatemala. If we purchase a goodcar it will go to Japan. If we purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan...and none of it will help the American economy. The only way to keep that money here at home is to buy weed, beer, and tattoos, since these are the only products still produced in the USA</
I>. Thank you for your help & please support the US.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 30 2008, 11:04 AM~10540617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 28 2008, 08:00 PM~10525582
> *ttt
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Alex did u win last year 4 da wego tour?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2008, 12:31 AM~10557321
> *hey Alex did u win last year 4 da wego tour?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 2 2008, 10:52 PM~10564643
> *:no:  :no:
> *


oh we thought u did....but u got a really good chance this year


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

sry i'm bored @ wrk and theres nothing to do but post whore :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck 2 everyone going 2morrow......:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 12:12 PM~10566469
> *oh we thought u did....but u got a really good chance this year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 3 2008, 12:32 PM~10566568
> *sry i'm bored @ wrk and theres nothing to do but post whore :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10450648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's up... I know it's belated, but Congrats to everyone that won on Sunday..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post up knightsgirl. shes a ttt kinda girl :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup everybody what new?.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

damm i can't see tha image!  .......fuckin skool computer'z!!!...... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 11:01 PM~10594834
> *post up knightsgirl.  shes a ttt kinda girl :biggrin:
> *



 ha ha :angry: fu*k me right


























TTT



















:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 7 2008, 11:39 AM~10598321
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 man I hope u win I think ur car has come a longs way 4 u not 2 win...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 8 2008, 10:19 AM~10606954
> * ha ha :angry: fu*k me right</span>
> <span style=\'colorink\'>TTT
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


j/k


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10615667
> *
> I HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10615667
> *
> I HAVE A FRIEND THAT IS SELLING SOME PIT PUPPIES....3MALES BOUT 10-12 WEEKS OLD....DARK BRINDLE, FAWN,AND DARK FAWN/brown....asking $175obo....nice heads and weight.......pm me for #
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10271113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just bumping the reason to Visit Austin. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10271113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just bumping the reason to Visit Austin. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10615941
> *just bumping the reason to Visit Austin. :biggrin:
> *


ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>THIS SAT.(10th) AT 9 AT THE ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON 7TH ST. AND PLEASANT VALLEY</span>*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 9 2008, 12:45 PM~10616403
> *ttt :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 12 2008, 09:54 AM~10634050
> *TTT!!!!!
> *



y r u always yellin?? :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 12 2008, 08:28 AM~10634276
> *y r u always yellin?? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT?!!!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 12 2008, 10:37 AM~10634337
> *WHAT?!!!!..... :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics Alex


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> :nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey Alex did you get Anna's pm?????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 13 2008, 04:35 PM~10645945
> *hey Alex did you get Anna's pm?????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10615941
> *just bumping the reason to Visit Austin. :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+May 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10655460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats Knights I think it was a good show all around.......well I guess San Mar is next 4 ya'll :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 09:38 AM~10685601
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT










DAMIT I CAN'T STOP.....LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10693037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to rec?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 20 2008, 12:03 AM~10693137
> *what happened to rec?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

congrats KOP, i see a lot of KOP on the new WEGO Tour Standings


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 20 2008, 12:12 AM~10693253
> *congrats KOP, i see a lot of KOP on the new WEGO Tour Standings
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10693137
> *what happened to rec?
> *



REC is getting ready for other big things, but he will make the rest of the tour. See yall in San Marcos


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10699284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 21 2008, 06:37 PM~10707131
> *TTT
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

What up Wicked :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Like da pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 21 2008, 07:52 PM~10707828
> *What up Wicked :wave:
> *


makeing money and trying to branch out how are you


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 10:56 PM~10658124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 08:42 PM~10723584
> *makeing money and trying to branch out how are you
> *


Yea same here wrkn 2 pay my bills, but other than dat can complain 2 much :biggrinf


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10699284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BIKE PLAQUES comin soon!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 29 2008, 10:41 AM~10761925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Can someone PM me OZ's number??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10766250
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *



Okay :uh:, can you give him my number :biggrin: ???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 30 2008, 09:42 AM~10769810
> *Okay :uh:, can you give him my number :biggrin: ???
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just wanted to give KofP bike club props for holding #1 and 5 of the top 10 in the WEGO WORLD TOUR Bike Championship rankings!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good job guys. all your bikes are bad ass. wish i could compete with em


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 30 2008, 10:43 PM~10774850
> *Just wanted to give KofP bike club props for holding #1 and 5 of the top 10 in the WEGO WORLD TOUR Bike Championship rankings!
> *


thanks


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10776045
> *thanks
> *


KOFP ................................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 31 2008, 09:56 AM~10777091
> *KOFP ................................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up KOPS!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:32 PM~10809439
> *what up KOPS!!!!!!
> *


what up!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2008, 10:11 PM~10792980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn throwing it down good luck on the tour


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 12:13 AM~10810399
> *damn throwing it down good luck on the tour
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 6 2008, 10:02 AM~10812336
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 12:13 AM~10810399
> *damn throwing it down good luck on the tour
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 6 2008, 10:05 AM~10812350
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 6 2008, 01:37 PM~10813820
> *Hey guys :wave:
> *


hey girl how is everything :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 10:12 AM~10829300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413889


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

This Sat. (June 14) at Advanced Auto Parts on 7th st. Pleasant Valley


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 08:32 PM~10833656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wuz up bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10833679
> *:biggrin: wuz up bro
> *


wuz up :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10833942
> *wuz up :biggrin:
> *


i think i am going to go out and play some ball with the kids :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 02:06 PM~10838598
> *i think i am going to go out and play some ball with the kids :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 9 2008, 04:26 PM~10832391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what going down knights?....what new....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 10:56 PM~10860554
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2008, 10:03 PM~10866889
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:28 PM~10867006
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FROM ROLLERZ


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## WEGO_BIKES (Jun 4, 2008)

hope to see ya make a strong showing dis weekend.....should be a good turn out....have a safe drive n see ya;; down n Waco on sunday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 18 2008, 08:37 PM~10900879
> *hope to see ya make a strong showing dis weekend.....should be a good turn out....have a safe drive n see ya;; down n Waco on sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how you guys do this past weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10931964
> *how you guys do this past weekend
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10931964
> *how you guy do this past weekend
> *


1st-2x
2nd-4x n BIKE
1st-4x 
2nd-1x n cars :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jun 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10937681
> *CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR WINS.....AND YOUR PLACES ON THE STANDINGS!!!
> *


thanks lilmamA


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 11:01 AM~10940307
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: TTB.........
........................OH YEAH TU MADRE...............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 06:42 AM~10946642
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: TTB.........
> ........................OH YEAH TU MADRE...............
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 04:59 PM~10950092
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10936890
> *1st-2x
> 2nd-4x  n BIKE
> 1st-4x
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2008, 08:03 PM~10951262
> *congrats bro
> *


thanks


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10951240
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10951980
> *thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:27 AM~10956130
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


:angry: TO THE BOTTOM................ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 01:27 PM~10956130
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10981123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10981123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    you assholes!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 03:48 PM~10999505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we roll................ :cheesy:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11000533
> *thats how we roll................ :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

why yall cancel the show?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

we dont have the funds for it anymore


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whats up with your club? spliting up?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2008, 08:05 PM~11008600
> *whats up with your club? spliting up?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good to hear


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rant: TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

THOSE R CUTE PICS..... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics Alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11085748
> *TTB
> *


TTB


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats the deal bro. Yall cool???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea we cool.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2008, 12:24 PM~11102849
> *yea we cool.
> *


 :thumbsup: Cooler then a fan


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:|


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 16 2008, 04:48 PM~11104818
> *:|
> *


 :machinegun: :|


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T




















T


























T


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 17 2008, 09:59 AM~11111322
> *:machinegun:  :|
> *


YES DOWN WITH MILO......................... :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup KOP, any of yall gonna get in on the raffle...lets do this...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 23 2008, 02:01 PM~11160482
> *YES DOWN WITH MILO......................... :guns:
> *


X2............HIS MADRE........ :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:machinegun: TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11163682
> *wassup KOP, any of yall gonna get in on the raffle...lets do this...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139
> *


See you in Longview


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 06:27 PM~11228880
> *See you in Longview
> *


have a good time in longview homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 08:27 PM~11228880
> *See you in Longview
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11196736
> *TTT :angry:
> *


DOWN WITH MILO..................IN HIS AZ PUTOS!!!!!!!...........


----------



## ultraultra (Aug 5, 2008)

u could make it so the spare tire lets you spin around when your in wheely position


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ultraultra_@Aug 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11265718
> *u could make it so the spare tire lets you spin around when your in wheely position
> *


X2..........................????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ultraultra_@Aug 5 2008, 02:40 PM~11265718
> *u could make it so the spare tire lets you spin around when your in wheely position
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 02:43 PM~11255673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

CONGRATS! 

K.O.P


ON ALL YOUR WINS!



:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks ............ congrats on your wins too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ales thanx 4 letting us roll out w/ u.....can't to do it again next yr...it was fun as hell....good times good stories. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 10:24 PM~11319749
> *thanks ............ congrats on your  wins too
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 08:24 AM~11332435
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 13 2008, 10:25 AM~11332449
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: hmm


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 09:27 AM~11332839
> *:uh: hmm
> *


 :0 OOOH


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 13 2008, 02:35 PM~11335462
> *:0 OOOH
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: what about me!!!!! azzholez alway'z 4 getting about the the blue kid!.... i won a trophy 2......... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11339023
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  what about me!!!!! azzholez alway'z  4 getting about the the blue kid!.... i won a trophy 2.........  :biggrin:
> *


Calm down rock hugger :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry: u said u was not going 2 tell nobody!.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11346023
> * :angry:  u said u was not going 2 tell nobody!.....
> *


No I have to tell Anna to post video.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn double post


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11347039
> *No I have to tell Anna to post video.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11347039
> *No I have to tell Anna to post video.....
> *



 have 2 figure a way 1st


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ya r a bunch of bitches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 15 2008, 12:45 AM~11349171
> *  ya r a bunch of bitches!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:| :rant:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 15 2008, 09:59 AM~11351480
> * :rant:
> *


DAM CHINO............ :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11355396
> *ttt
> *


NO......... TTB............OH YEAH MY SISTER.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

happy b-day muh brotha


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 18 2008, 12:53 AM~11369410
> *:wow:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11369410
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*^^^^^*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 19 2008, 07:36 PM~11387389
> * ^^^^^
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

/


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 25 2008, 01:47 PM~11433469
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 03:55 PM~11433531
> *
> :angry:
> *


Don't hate


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Aug 17 2008, 07:57 PM~11366769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this was red. it would be hot!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics Alex


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 05:20 PM~11435521
> *I hate U
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 09:27 AM~11441083
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I STILL TOOK AI,I,I,I MEAN DID YOU FIND ALL YA'LL S PLAQUES............. :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11441754
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I STILL TOOK AI,I,I,I MEAN DID YOU FIND ALL YA'LL S PLAQUES............. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 10:46 AM~11441754
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I STILL TOOK AI,I,I,I MEAN DID YOU FIND ALL YA'LL S PLAQUES............. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 12:51 AM~11457945
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey alex ya'll still having a meeting on sat???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 29 2008, 10:28 AM~11470228
> * hey alex ya'll still having a meeting on sat???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 29 2008, 02:42 PM~11472205
> *  :biggrin:
> *


You better be in computer class :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

koo :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 29 2008, 03:07 PM~11472427
> *You better be in computer class :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 30 2008, 12:10 AM~11477000
> * :cheesy: IM BLACK
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SUNDAY SEPT, 7th MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND I35..... SO IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT BY.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 AM~11482693
> *SUNDAY SEPT, 7th MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND I35..... SO IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT BY.........
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 09:16 AM~11482693
> *SUNDAY SEPT, 7th MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND I35..... SO IF YOU WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT BY.........
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 07:38 PM~11530820
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I would like to welcome 2 new members to our family, Anna (knightsgirl) and Nick (lilboyblue) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11539402
> *I would like to welcome 2 new members to our family, Anna (knightsgirl) and Nick (lilboyblue) :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


aww come on bigg dawg quit copying my words............ just playing :biggrin: 
welcome home guys and gals


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 7 2008, 10:14 AM~11539896
> *aww come on bigg dawg quit copying my words............ just playing :biggrin:
> welcome home guys and gals
> *


SAY HOMIES/FAMILIA THANX FOR MAKING OUR CAR WASH ...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11546190
> *SAY HOMIES/FAMILIA THANX FOR MAKING OUR CAR WASH ...............
> 
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 8 2008, 09:58 PM~11554417
> *
> *


OH YEAH ..................... TU MADRE.................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 12:02 AM~11564214
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:02 PM~11564214
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 10:58 PM~11572705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: 





























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 11 2008, 09:03 PM~11582123
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 07:47 AM~11583919
> *
> *


 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 12 2008, 08:50 PM~11590200
> * where is everybody???
> *


IN RICS STOMACH.................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 12:42 PM~11585581
> *:biggrin:
> *


Brush yo teeth..... :uh: 





















:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11597214
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 14 2008, 10:12 AM~11598158
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11602651
> *:scrutinize:  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11579679
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 10:19 AM~11606228
> *:machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 STOP THE HATE....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 15 2008, 12:26 PM~11606286
> *:0  :0  :0 STOP THE HATE....
> *


all LOVE u dig


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up peeps















 *Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 15 2008, 10:25 PM~11611572
> * what up peeps
> Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 16 2008, 12:40 PM~11615861
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up chilly willy. long time no see. u goin to vegas again?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11606406
> *all LOVE u dig
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 02:17 PM~11617683
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 16 2008, 02:49 PM~11617943
> *:420:
> *


they need to bann that smiley face...hahahahaha


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2008, 08:12 PM~11620290
> *they need to bann that smiley face...hahahahaha
> *


THEY NEED TO BANN UR AZ.............PUTO.......... :biggrin: 
...........HEY RAY GO MIMI...................... :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Sep 16 2008, 07:18 PM~11620345
> *THEY NEED TO BANN UR AZ.............PUTO..........  :biggrin:
> ...........HEY RAY GO MIMI...................... :cheesy:
> *


I FUCKIN HATE THEO............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 16 2008, 08:13 PM~11621046
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WAT IT DEW BANANA ???????........... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 07:26 PM~11620437
> *I FUCKIN HATE THEO............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know what they say...if they hate ya, ya must be doin somethin right :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 08:26 PM~11620437
> *I FUCKIN HATE THEO............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i hate tha niggga tooo


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 08:51 AM~11624597
> *i hate tha niggga tooo
> *


WE SHOULD TELL HIM AT THE NEXT MEETING.........


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 01:46 PM~11626714
> *WE SHOULD TELL HIM AT THE NEXT MEETING.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna call this^^^^^***** shadow.......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 12:46 PM~11626714
> *WE SHOULD TELL HIM AT THE NEXT MEETING.........
> *


what'd i miss :cheesy: :cheesy: ..... :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 06:35 PM~11639074
> *what'd i miss :cheesy:  :cheesy: ..... :roflmao:
> *


NOTHING !!!!! UH HOW YOU DOING AND THANGS........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11639142
> *WAT IT DEW BANANA???????..........:biggrin:
> *



 nothing much just chilln 2 lazy to sign Rob out and sign back in.......:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 19 2008, 11:58 AM~11644070
> *:rofl:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 01:46 PM~11626714
> *WE SHOULD TELL HIM AT THE NEXT MEETING.........
> *


too bad nikka never goes


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 19 2008, 10:52 PM~11649726
> *too bad nikka never goes
> *


 :angry:  :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 18 2008, 06:43 PM~11639142
> *NOTHING !!!!! UH HOW YOU DOING AND THANGS........
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 02:44 AM~11662699
> *
> *



 sorry i was having a bad connection w/ my internet...but were good now


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well i have to go to wk now but i will post some more pics later


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already didnt we have one more?.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

nice pics knightsgirl19


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice pix'z fam :thumbsdown:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11661865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATES TO ALL WHO PLACED...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

CONGRATS KOP!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 22 2008, 02:17 PM~11665557
> *CONGRATS KOP!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Eva, yall were out in force yesterday congrats on yall wins also. (and there was alot of them)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 22 2008, 02:17 PM~11665557
> *CONGRATS KOP!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



 thanks same to you :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11667902
> *Thanks Eva, yall were out in force yesterday congrats on yall wins also. (and there was alot of them)
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11671721
> * thanks same to you :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice pixz fam... :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE?? :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 23 2008, 03:57 PM~11677659
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS ONE??  :0
> 
> 
> ...


yessir thats mine. i'll have to upload the pics again cuz the comp. went down on me so check back or ill shoot a pm


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2008, 02:59 PM~11677679
> *yessir thats mine. i'll have to upload the pics again cuz the comp. went down on me so check back or ill shoot a pm
> *


Thats a sick bike homie, alright thnx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bikes homies


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 05:02 PM~11677702
> *nice bikes homies
> *


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11680276
> *thanx :thumbsup:
> *


how you been doing ?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 09:11 AM~11684226
> *how you been doing ?
> *


eh just livin and wrkn....you know?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ya i know..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Whuts da deal kop


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nuttin much fam just hittin showz......


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 09:03 PM~11572792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this trike dogg keep up the good work


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Sep 24 2008, 02:47 PM~11688202
> *i like this trike dogg keep up the good work
> *


already mayin thanks....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high..............


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2008, 07:08 PM~11689641
> *high..............
> *


how high??? :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11691712
> *how high??? :biggrin:
> *


SO HIGH I WANA GET HIGH SO HIGH :420: :420: :420:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 24 2008, 10:37 PM~11691731
> *SO HIGH I WANA GET HIGH SO HIGH :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


whaa shit pony its bad enough you can't talk as it is




:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11692247
> *whaa shit pony its bad enough you can't talk as it is
> :biggrin:
> *



haha that shit still funny


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 25 2008, 12:54 PM~11696135
> *:wave:
> *


what up foo


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

do yall know where can l get parts for my lowrider bike around here? thanks


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENVIOUZ S-10_@Sep 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11714586
> *do yall know where can l get parts for my lowrider bike around here? thanks
> *


RENES ON CESAR CHAVEZ MAYNE...............
...............OH YEAH TU MADRE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIOUZ S-10 (Aug 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2008, 06:54 PM~11715966
> *RENES ON CESAR CHAVEZ MAYNE...............
> ...............OH YEAH TU MADRE.................. :biggrin:
> *


i 2nd that!

...............OH YEAH MAS CHICKEN..............


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 28 2008, 08:09 AM~11718986
> *i 2nd that!
> ...................OH  YEAH MAS CHICKEN.............................
> *


wtf :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKE


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 28 2008, 06:09 AM~11718986
> *i 2nd that!
> 
> ...............OH  YEAH MAS CHICKEN..............
> *


I LOVE ******................ :biggrin: X2 ON THAT CHICKEN......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oook


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

whatz tha damm deal everybody!......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH.......................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt.........ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 2 2008, 12:42 AM~11756750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 05:59 PM~11772098
> *wuz up homies
> *


what up D???


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 3 2008, 10:47 PM~11775295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH !!!!! THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 5 2008, 10:07 AM~11782757
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BANANA ........NOW THATS FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what up Tony


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11774373
> *what up D???
> *


nm just chillin getting ready to get this prices done for the sale starting tonight or tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 3 2008, 10:47 PM~11775295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual *Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd* in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:*NO ODESSA!!!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 11:31 AM~11801783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up girl


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 12:36 PM~11801821
> *wuz up girl
> *


nothing much


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 10 2008, 08:52 AM~11830202
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11834824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA......................I NEED TONYS CHICKS NUMBER :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the link and i will be adding to it tomorrow and monday 
http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr140/wickedmetalworks/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up home boy and girls just dropping by to say hi


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 13 2008, 09:53 PM~11853792
> *wuz up home boy and girls just dropping by to say hi
> *


:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 13 2008, 10:44 PM~11854940
> *:wave:
> *


how are you doing tonight


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. & B.C.

14th YEAR ANNIVERSARY *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11863411
> *KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. & B.C.
> 
> 14th YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> *


congrats


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 15 2008, 09:31 PM~11876645
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11863411
> *KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE C.C. & B.C.
> 
> 14th YEAR ANNIVERSARY </span>
> *




WHATS UP K.O.P

<span style=\'colorurple\'>CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ANNIVERSARY... :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 16 2008, 02:15 PM~11882173
> *WHATS UP K.O.P
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ANNIVERSARY... :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



hope 2 c u and ur club @ our party :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW YALL DA TROPHY WE GOT 4 R SHOW 
















BEST CAR $250 6' TROPHY
BEST BIKE $100 4'TROPHY


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH...............


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11888098
> *
> hope 2 c u and ur club @ our party  :biggrin:
> *




That would be cool Im goin to mention it to them, see we if we dont show up and surprise you guys lol!


Yall coming to Dallas?



stop by and say Hi!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 16 2008, 10:51 PM~11888924
> *WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW YALL DA TROPHY WE GOT 4 R SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 17 2008, 01:23 PM~11893373
> *That would be cool Im goin to mention it to them, see we if we dont show up and surprise you guys  lol!
> Yall coming to Dallas?
> stop by and say Hi!
> *



well i'm can't make this trip but the others will be out there....but i'm sure they'll stop by...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 19 2008, 08:39 PM~11912279
> *
> well i'm can't make this trip but the others will be out there....but i'm sure they'll stop by...
> *


I WILL


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2008, 02:21 PM~11918998
> *I WILL
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how ya doin


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2008, 12:49 PM~11930601
> *how ya doin
> *


IM OK


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 entries 2 1st place trophies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good work squid & cut n 3s


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 02:35 AM~11981860
> *2 entries 2 1st place trophies. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good work squid & cut n 3s
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^^^GOING UP^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

good job guyz


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

KOP


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just postin a lil something to help somebody out.

Benifit for Pam Castellon
Help pay for medication and doctor bills with her fight with breast cancer.

R & D Doghouse

Nov. 8, 2008 12:30 - 4:30 PM

1510 E Cesar Chavez St.

Three crispy taco plate with rice and beans
$5.00 dollars a plate (512) 499-8488


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 02:35 AM~11981860
> *2 entries 2 1st place trophies. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good work squid & cut n 3s
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 3 2008, 08:16 PM~12051562
> *:biggrin:
> *


all late n [email protected]#* :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 4 2008, 12:26 AM~12053856
> *all late n [email protected]#* :biggrin:
> *


better late then never :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 29 2008, 12:10 AM~11725206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry: :guns:
x4 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 7 2008, 10:03 AM~12089180
> * :angry:  :guns:
> x4  :biggrin:
> *










*AAAARRRRRHHHHHH!!!!!*
X5


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

OOOO SHIT!</span> hno: <span style=\'color:gray\'>IGHT U WIN THIZ ROUND :rant:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Prototype badge for Unique27.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 11:58 AM~12124107
> *Prototype badge for Unique27.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: ILL TAKE 2!!!!


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Unique 27 was trying to get a bunch of guys together to go in on an order. Which I can give a better deal on.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 01:21 PM~12124357
> *Unique 27 was trying to get a bunch of guys together to go in on an order. Which I can give a better deal on.
> *



shhhhh :scrutinize:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 11 2008, 11:24 AM~12124381
> *shhhhh :scrutinize:
> *


Sorry Bro!! hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 12:58 PM~12124107
> *Prototype badge for Unique27.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: looks good


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is the design for the pedal car license plate.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 09:30 AM~12154787
> *Here is the design for the pedal car license plate.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2??


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 09:39 AM~12155366
> *how much for 2??
> *


PM sent


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 10:02 AM~12155588
> *PM sent
> *


x2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

73 monte here is your license plate.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 09:51 PM~12168148
> *73 monte here is your license plate.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12168148
> *73 monte here is your license plate.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work as always bro!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12168148
> *73 monte here is your license plate.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 08:51 PM~12168148
> *73 monte here is your license plate.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2008, 09:21 AM~12178399
> *:thumbsup:
> *


trabajo wey!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 17 2008, 07:24 AM~12178417
> *trabajo wey!
> *


NOT TO 900 HOMIE ITS MON...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12168148
> *73 monte here is your license plate.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:56 AM~12178988
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


u like that don't cha :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 12:21 PM~12179603
> *u like that don't cha :biggrin:
> *


it is clean


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

yea it is


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 12:33 PM~12180874
> *it is clean
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 08:59 PM~12184672
> *yea it is
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 18 2008, 11:08 PM~12197372
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

_*TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB*_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Dec 4 2008, 11:02 PM~12341020
> *TTT FOR AUSTIN'S #1 CLUB
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Love all the bikes! So clean....
Really like the velvet button/cruiser seat. I need one for my bike. Pretty sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 8 2008, 08:01 PM~12371834
> *Love all the bikes! So clean....
> Really like the velvet button/cruiser seat. I need one for my bike. Pretty sweet. :biggrin:
> *


preciate the love dat's my cuz's bike...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good who needz a seat?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 9 2008, 12:03 PM~12378945
> *waz good who needz a seat?...
> *


r u trying to whore out my werk again :scrutinize: 









































:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 9 2008, 12:50 PM~12379450
> *r u trying to whore out my werk again :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


someone say whores...........where???? :around: :around:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys buildin something to take the tour for 09?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

HEY KOP FAMILY


:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 10:50 AM~12389107
> *you guys buildin something to take the tour for 09?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 02:05 PM~12390849
> *:yes:
> *


bike car?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 10 2008, 02:13 PM~12390943
> *:dunno:    :biggrin:
> *


thats cool ive got secret projects too. its looking like ROLLERZ will sweep the wego tour next year


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 03:15 PM~12390966
> *thats cool ive got secret projects too. its looking like ROLLERZ will sweep the wego tour next year
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

09!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

My display for sale link


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

who made your display?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 10:57 PM~12441088
> *who made your display?
> *


my fiance...unique27


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2008, 03:15 PM~12390966
> *thats cool ive got secret projects too. its looking like ROLLERZ will sweep the wego tour next year
> *


i know someone who knows somebody who knows where u can get custom brooms engraving xtra :biggrin: :loco: :420:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 16 2008, 03:58 PM~12447775
> *i know someone  who knows somebody who knows where u can get custom brooms  engraving xtra :biggrin:  :loco:  :420:
> *


i got 4 foot wide push brooms already engraved chromed and 2 toned :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 16 2008, 05:14 PM~12447919
> *i got 4 foot wide push brooms already engraved chromed and 2 toned :0
> *


any pics? jon lets see what ugot im full again maybe ill c u there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 16 2008, 05:16 PM~12448570
> *any pics? jon  lets see what ugot  im full again maybe ill c u there
> *


full of what???? :0 

j/k


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> full of what???? :0
> 
> j/k
> holiday cheer of coarse uffin: :420: :420: :420: its xmas already


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > full of what???? :0
> >
> > j/k
> > holiday cheer of coarse uffin: :420: :420: :420: its xmas already
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:no:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 31 2008, 09:48 PM~12574139
> *Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'> same to you too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12607803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my pants look dirty... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 4 2009, 11:37 PM~12607819
> *my pants look dirty... :biggrin:
> *


no just the knees :0 :biggrin: 

it was a auto shop :twak: u gonna get dirty


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 5 2009, 01:50 PM~12611103
> *no just the knees :0  :biggrin:
> 
> it was a auto shop :twak: u gonna get dirty
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

100 pages of pleasure.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 6 2009, 12:48 AM~12619079
> *100 pages of pleasure.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nice pixz!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 31 2008, 10:48 PM~12574139
> *Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.
> *


cant wait for ur next show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP KOP


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nothin much just getting ready for thiz year


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what tha hell where iz everybody at?....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

that boy Niko :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

mayin what happend 2 diz topic?.... :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

do i have what it takes?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guys and girls looking good


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 1 2009, 06:37 PM~13147222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we finna find out :biggrin:  ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 26 2009, 10:55 AM~13396361
> *TTT!!!
> *


ay foo, i called you...your phone off? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

HI K.O.P!...GOOD LUCK TO ALL THIS YEAR!!!!....SEE YALL THE 5TH!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice meeting yall. nice try with the plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:41 PM~13503196
> *nice meeting yall. nice try with the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


x2 it was all in fun bRO...i mean KnighT :cheesy: 

your bike was looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 7 2009, 12:50 AM~13503282
> *x2 it was all in fun bRO...i mean KnighT :cheesy:
> 
> your bike was looking good
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 12:03 AM~13503402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now that the shows over....the phone has stopped ringing......funny


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 11:41 PM~13503196
> *nice meeting yall. nice try with the plaque. :biggrin:
> *


hey i gave it a shot...but i got photoshop...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2009, 10:59 PM~13512676
> *hey i gave it a shot...but i got photoshop...
> *


hahah. I aint getting in that crap again.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 10:00 PM~13512694
> *hahah. I aint getting in that crap again.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2009, 09:59 PM~13512676
> *hey i gave it a shot...but i got photoshop...
> *





HEY GIRL SORRY I MISSED YOU IN DALLAS......WE WILL BE GOIN TO AUSTIN . WE NEVER MISS THAT SHOW........SO COME BY AND SAY HI..LOL!!...

WERE NOT SHOWING MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ANYMORE..MY SON HAS HIS THOUGH SO THATS WHAT WERE ARE SHOWIN NOW....


:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up Knights!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

saw some secret projects today. :0 yall better watch out for these guys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2009, 08:30 PM~13599108
> *saw some secret projects today. :0  yall better watch out for these guys
> *


What Ive been saying... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 11:55 AM~13594561
> *what up Knights!!!!
> *



nothing much just chillin


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13601251
> *
> nothing much just chillin
> *




HEY GIRL, COOL MEETING YOU AND UNIQUE!...THANKS FOR THE BRACELET..



SEE YALL SOON....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Apr 28 2009, 12:46 PM~13716267
> *
> 
> HEY GIRL, COOL MEETING YOU AND UNIQUE!...THANKS FOR THE BRACELET..
> ...


yea same here....what's the next show for ya'll???


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 AM~13742316
> *yea same here....what's the next show for ya'll???
> *




WERE GOIN TO OKLAHOMA CITY...I THINK IN 2 WEEKS.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

*:wave: Whats up KOP!*


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Knights!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up kop will i b seening yall in ok


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

MIdnight Memories CAR WASH 2DAY @ the advance auto parts on Wm.Cannon from 12pm-??pm So please come out & support your local austin Car Club,MIDNIGHT MEMORIES thankx and we hope to see everyone there!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 27 2009, 04:35 PM~14900314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW i havent been in here in a lonnnngggggg time :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------

